# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Milloin raitiovaunu väistää?

## 339-DF

Tasa-arvoisessa risteyksessähän ajoneuvon tulee väistää raitiovaunua myös, vaikka se tulisi vasemmalta.

Samoin, jos raitiovaunu kääntyy vasemmalle, tulee vastaan suoraan ajavan ajoneuvon väistää sitä.

Mutta milloin raitiovaunu väistää ajoneuvoja?

Jos raitiovaunu tulee kolmion takaa, se väistää ajoneuvoja. Tällaisia paikkoja ei ole kovin paljon, ja yleensä ne ovat valo-ohjattuja, jolloin asialla ei ole käytännön merkitystä.

Jos raitiovaunu tulee pihalta tai vastaavalta, se väistää ajoneuvoja. Helsingissä lähinnä kai tulee kyseeseen Vallilan tai Koskelan halleista kadulle ajo taikka Töölön hallipihalta Eino Leinon kadulle ajo.

Jos raitiovaunu on ajoneuvon vasemmalla puolella ja kääntyy sen edestä oikealle, niin silloin raitiovaunu väistää oikealla puolellaan olevaa, suoraan ajavaa ajoneuvoa. Tästä en ole ihan 100% varma. Ehkä joku voi vahvistaa?

Mitäs sitten, jos raitiovaunu kääntyy oikealle ja sen oikealla puolella oleva ajoneuvokin on menossa oikealle, ja siellä oikealla on vain yksi, yhteinen kaista? Kumpi saa mennä ensin?

Pysäkiltä lähtevää bussia pitää väistää, jos kadun nopeusrajoitus on alle 70 km/h. Mutta bussin pitää väistää raitiovaunua yleisperiaatteen mukaan. Eli mikä on tilanne esim. Bulevardilla tai Fredan Kamppi M:llä? Kumpi väistää, jos bussi on lähdössä pysäkiltä ja takaa tulee ratikka?

Ja miten on laita jokerivalo-ohjatun harmaan alueen kanssa? Eli jos ratikka tulee kolmion takaa, mutta jokerivalot pysäyttävät ajoneuvoliikenteen, niin kumman on vika, jos ajoneuvo jokereista välittämättä ajaa ratikan eteen? Ratikallahan ei sinänsä ole ajolupaa eikä sen kuljettaja välttämättä edes tiedä, toimivatko ne jokerivalot.

Entä jos jokerivalot eivät toimi? Asemapäällikönkadulla ratikka (halliin ajava 7B) tulee ympyrän sisältä ajoneuvojen eteen. Väistääkö ratikka autoja, jos valot eivät toimi? Jos valot toimivat, väistävätkö ajoneuvot ja jos eivät väistä, kenen syyksi menee?

Ruoholahdenkadun liikenneympyrässä ratikka peräti ajaa ajoneuvoliikenteen ajosuuntaa vastaan. Jos jokerivalot eivät toimi, ratikka väistänee siinä kohtaa vastaantulevia.

----------


## risukasa

> Jos raitiovaunu on ajoneuvon vasemmalla puolella ja kääntyy sen edestä oikealle, niin silloin raitiovaunu väistää oikealla puolellaan olevaa, suoraan ajavaa ajoneuvoa. Tästä en ole ihan 100% varma. Ehkä joku voi vahvistaa?


Tämä on selvä homma, eli kääntyvä väistää, vaikka se olisikin RV. Sen sijaan jos myös ajoneuvo kääntyy, niin riippunee aika paljon risteyksen järjestelyistä. Olennainen juttu taitaa olla se, kumpi tulkitaan kaistanvaihtajaksi.




> Pysäkiltä lähtevää bussia pitää väistää, jos kadun nopeusrajoitus on alle 70 km/h. Mutta bussin pitää väistää raitiovaunua yleisperiaatteen mukaan. Eli mikä on tilanne esim. Bulevardilla tai Fredan Kamppi M:llä? Kumpi väistää, jos bussi on lähdössä pysäkiltä ja takaa tulee ratikka?


Suoralla tiellä ei ole suoranaisesti mitään sääntöä jonka takia bussin pitäisi antaa vaunulle tietä. Mutta käytännössä aina kun on kyseessä kaksi joukkoliikennevälinettä, niin kuljettajat ratkaisevat ajojärjestyksen tilanteen mukaan: Miten päästään sujuvammin, onko toinen ajoissa/myöhässä jne.




> Ja miten on laita jokerivalo-ohjatun harmaan alueen kanssa? Eli jos ratikka tulee kolmion takaa, mutta jokerivalot pysäyttävät ajoneuvoliikenteen, niin kumman on vika, jos ajoneuvo jokereista välittämättä ajaa ratikan eteen? Ratikallahan ei sinänsä ole ajolupaa eikä sen kuljettaja välttämättä edes tiedä, toimivatko ne jokerivalot.
> 
> Entä jos jokerivalot eivät toimi? Asemapäällikönkadulla ratikka (halliin ajava 7B) tulee ympyrän sisältä ajoneuvojen eteen. Väistääkö ratikka autoja, jos valot eivät toimi? Jos valot toimivat, väistävätkö ajoneuvot ja jos eivät väistä, kenen syyksi menee?


Nämä ovat RV-kuljettajille niitä pahimpia loukkuja. Parissa paikassa löytyy jokerivalosta "majakka", valkoinen merkkivalo joka palaa kun valot ovat punaisella, mutta sehän ei ole tieliikennelakiin kuuluva opaste. Hämärässä myös punainen valo näkyy RV-kuljettajalle. Poliisi näyttää kuitenkin suhtautuvan jokerivalon punaiseen yhtä välinpitämättömästi kuin autoilijatkin. Tiedän että Perämiehenkadun-Telakkakadun risteyksessä on tapahtunut RV:n ja auton kolari jossa auto ajoi punaisia päin mutta RV-kuljettaja sai syyllisyyden. En tosin kuullut saiko auton kuljettaja myös.

Paljon muitakin väistämisperusteita löytyy, mutta niistä voi jatkaa myöhemmin.

----------


## Samppa

> Jos raitiovaunu on ajoneuvon vasemmalla puolella ja kääntyy sen edestä oikealle, niin silloin raitiovaunu väistää oikealla puolellaan olevaa, suoraan ajavaa ajoneuvoa. Tästä en ole ihan 100% varma. Ehkä joku voi vahvistaa?


Tästä on myös KKO:n päätös. http://www.finlex.fi/fi/oikeus/kko/kko/1988/19880015

Liikenneympyrään tullessa raitiovaunu tulee kolmion takaa ja on siis väistämisvelvollinen. Ympyrästä ulos ajettaessa on uusi risteys, jossa autoilijan on väistettävä raitiovaunua.

Jokerivalot on ajateltava niin, että kolmion takaa tuleva on väistämisvelvollinen. Jos toiset tienkäyttäjät luopuvat etuajo-oikeudestaan (jokerivalojen ohjeen mukaan tai ilman niitä), kolmion takaa tuleva voi jatkaa matkaansa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tästä on myös KKO:n päätös. http://www.finlex.fi/fi/oikeus/kko/kko/1988/19880015


Minusta aika outo päätös. Tieliikennelaissa lukee (ja luki myös tuomion aikaan): "Raitiovaunulle on tienkäyttäjän risteyksessä, 1 ja 2 momentin säännöksistä huolimatta, annettava esteetön kulku." Raastuvanoikeus on tulkinnut tämän: "Koska tienkäyttäjän on tieliikennelain 14 §:n 4 momentin mukaan väistettävä raitiovaunua kaikkia ajoneuvoja koskevista liikennesäännöistä poiketen *vain saman pykälän 1 ja 2 momentissa tarkoitetuissa tilanteissa* ja kun viimeksi mainitut säännökset eivät koske samalla kadulla samaan suuntaan kulkevia ajoneuvoja --"

Raastuvanoikeus siis sanoo, että raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku risteyksessä vain 1 ja 2 momentin mukaisissa tilanteissa, mutta kun suoraan ajavan väistämisvelvollisuutta ei siinä ole mainittu, ei 4 (nykyinen 5) momentti koskisikaan sitä. Mutta eihän se momentti niin sano, vaan että esteetön kulku on annettava _risteyksessä_, ei vain 1 ja 2 momentin mukaisissa tilanteissa, vaan _niistä huolimatta_, ei poistaen mahdollisuutta muihin mahdollisiin väistämistilanteisiin. Vaikea ymmärtää, miten tuo ratkaisu on jokaisessa oikeusasteessa hyväksytty.

Pitäisi toki lukea lain perustelutkin ensin, mutta vaikea nähdä että lainsäätäjä olisi tarkoittanut tuota. Raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku muun muassa siksi, että se ei voi ryhmittyä muiden ajoneuvojen tapaan, kuten tässä.

Jos 2 momentissa lukisi, että "oikealle kääntyvän kuljettajan ei tule väistää suoraan ajavaa liikennettä" (mitä ei tarvitse kirjoittaa, koska se on oletus muutenkin) tai että "suoraan ajavan kuljettajan tulee väistää oikealle kääntyvää kuljettajaa" (mitä ei tarvitse kirjoittaa, koska ryhmittymissääntöjän mukaan näin ei voi muutenkaan tehdä) oikeus olisi ilmeisesti päätynyt toiseen ratkaisuun.

Saisi eduskunta korjata tuon pykälän, kun KKO on näköjään siunannut sen typerän ja tarkoituksen vastaisen tulkinnan.

Samalla tulkinnallahan päädyttäisiin ratkaisuun, että vasemmalle kääntyvän kuljettajan tulee väistää vastaantulevaa raitiovaunua, mutta ei samaan suuntaan suoraan ajavaa raitiovaunua (koska se ei kuulu 1 ja 2 momentin tilanteisiin).

----------


## NS

> Alunperin kirjoittanut 339-DF
> 
> 
> Jos raitiovaunu on ajoneuvon vasemmalla puolella ja kääntyy sen edestä oikealle, niin silloin raitiovaunu väistää oikealla puolellaan olevaa, suoraan ajavaa ajoneuvoa. Tästä en ole ihan 100% varma. Ehkä joku voi vahvistaa?
> 
> 
> Tämä on selvä homma, eli kääntyvä väistää, vaikka se olisikin RV. Sen sijaan jos myös ajoneuvo kääntyy, niin riippunee aika paljon risteyksen järjestelyistä. Olennainen juttu taitaa olla se, kumpi tulkitaan kaistanvaihtajaksi.


Minulle tulee tästä mieleen Satamakadun ja Kruunuvuorenkadun risteys Katajanokalla. Omien havaintojeni mukaan autoilijat yleensä väistävät oikealle Kruunuvuorenkadulle kääntyviä ratikoita riippumatta siitä ovatko he kääntymässä ratikan suuntaan tai jatkamassa suoraan pitkin Satamakatua. Itse olen tähän saakka luullut olevani tuossa paikassa aina väistämisvelvollinen, kun istun ratin takana. Kyseinen risteys on melko hankala, kun näkyvyys kulman ympäri on niin kehno. Ratikan tullessa risteykseen Kruunuvuorenkadulta ja auton Satamakadulta autoilija joutuukin usein peruuttamaan, kun auton keula on jo ehtinyt kääntyvän ratikan ajolinjalle ennen kuin autoilija saa ajokkinsa pysäytettyä.

----------


## Samppa

Samanlainen KKO:n päätös on tehty myös 1967. Valitettavasti tuosta linkistä ei löydy taustatietoja.
HKL yritti 1987 saada tilanteeseen erilaisen tulkinnan, mutta 1988 KKO:n päätöksen vuoksi tuosta tulkinnasta näyttää muodostuneen oikeuskäytäntö.
http://www.finlex.fi/fi/oikeus/kko/kko/1967/19670037t

----------


## Elmo Allen

> HKL yritti 1987 saada tilanteeseen erilaisen tulkinnan, mutta 1988 KKO:n päätöksen vuoksi tuosta tulkinnasta näyttää muodostuneen oikeuskäytäntö.


Niin, siltähän tuo sinnikkyys näyttää. Vuoden 1957 tieliikennelakia ei valitettavasti löydy netistä, että voisi tarkastella mikä vuoden 1981 laissa muuttui tuolta osin. Ainakin joku lienee muuttunut, koska HKL on uutta tulkintaa lähtenyt hakemaan. Ainoa keino nykyisin olisi mielestäni hakea lainmuutosta eduskunnasta. Onhan sille hyvät perusteet, jos autoilijoiden käytös kuitenkin on linjassa sen väärän tulkinnan kanssa, ja se selkeyttäisi säädöstä: "raitiovaunua väistetään risteyksessä aina, riippumatta raitiovaunun ja väistävän ajoneuvon ajosuunnasta, kääntymisestä, kaistasta ja kaistanvaihdosta". Kaikkein turvallisinta se ainakin olisi.

----------


## Tuomask

> Jos raitiovaunu tulee pihalta tai vastaavalta, se väistää ajoneuvoja. Helsingissä lähinnä kai tulee kyseeseen Vallilan tai Koskelan halleista kadulle ajo taikka Töölön hallipihalta Eino Leinon kadulle ajo.


Myös Kaj Franckin aukiolta pois ajaminen lasketaan tällaiseksi, eli ratikka väistää. En muista onko siinä kolmiokin. Varsin läheltä talon kulmaa siinä kadulle tullaankin, eli ihan hyvä tietysti että varovasti ajetaan.

----------


## Samppa

> Ainoa keino nykyisin olisi mielestäni hakea lainmuutosta eduskunnasta. Onhan sille hyvät perusteet, jos autoilijoiden käytös kuitenkin on linjassa sen väärän tulkinnan kanssa, ja se selkeyttäisi säädöstä: "raitiovaunua väistetään risteyksessä aina, riippumatta raitiovaunun ja väistävän ajoneuvon ajosuunnasta, kääntymisestä, kaistasta ja kaistanvaihdosta". Kaikkein turvallisinta se ainakin olisi.


Suomen autokouluissa on kyllä iät ja ajat opetettu niin, että raitiovaunua pitää aina väistää.
Näistä tilanteista joissa raitiovaunu on oikeasti väistämisvelvollinen ei yleensä puhuta yhtään mitään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suomen autokouluissa on kyllä iät ja ajat opetettu niin, että raitiovaunua pitää aina väistää.
> Näistä tilanteista joissa raitiovaunu on oikeasti väistämisvelvollinen ei yleensä puhuta yhtään mitään.


Näin varmasti tehdäänkin, koska autokoulut pyrkivät juuri siihen turvallisuuden maksimointiin opetuksessa. Parempi opettaa turvallisuudesta kuin omista oikeuksistaan kiinni pitämistä.

Kaverini esitti myös hyvän pointin tuosta ratikan väistämisvelvollisuudesta suoraan ajavaan autoon nähden: Kun auto ajaa suoraan, sen on vaikea havainnoida samaan suuntaan ajavia muita ajoneuvoja ja päätellä, että niitä tulisi väistää. Toisesta suunnasta ja sivusuunnasta tulevia on huomattavasti helpompi havainnoida. Kun taas auto kääntyy, oikealle tai vasemmalle, jatkuvuuden tunne katoaa ja alkaa intuitiivinen laajempi havainnointi, jossa katsotaan myös omasta suunnasta tulevia ajoneuvoja. Tällä perusteella ymmärrän siis oikeuden tulkinnan, ja todennäköisesti raastuvanoikeus on tehnyt vastaavan ajatusketjun itsekin, ja päätynyt sitten "keksimään" lain kirjaimesta tulkinnan, joka tukee sitä.

Kaikkein selkeintä toki olisi, ettei yhtään tällaista risteystä ilman vähintään raitiovaunuvaloja päästettäisi syntymään.

----------


## risukasa

On ihan arvostettavaa että etuajo-oikeutetut antavat tietä, mutta pitemmän päälle RV-kuljettaja on silti löysässä hirressä. Sujuvasti tuollaisissa tilanteissa ei voida ajaa, koska vaunu ei pysähdy, jos toinen tienkäyttäjä tekeekin jotain yllättävää. Varsinkin takseilta näkee päivittäin sellaista käyttäytymistä, että luulisi kuljettajan huomanneen RV:n ja antavan tietä, vaikka oikeasti ei ole havainnut vaunua ollenkaan.

Uudistetun lainsäädännön pitää lähteä siltä pohjalta, että tehokkain tieliikenteen yksikkö on ajojärjestyksessä ensimmäisenä. Selkeä väistämissääntö menee selkärankaan ja on helppo noudattaa.

----------


## ess

Käytännössä näissä tilanteissa otetaan myös huomioon se että raitiovaununkuljettaja on ammattikuljettaja ja toinen osapuoli yleensä ei. Ammattikuljettajalla on suurempi vastuu liikenneturvallisuudesta.

----------


## risukasa

Niin... kuka ottaisi vastuuta satojen ihmisten sujuvasta kulkemisesta kaikkien häiriöiden keskellä? Ennen kaikkea muuta lain termi "esteetön kulku" pitäisi vaihtaa muotoon "häiriötön kulku". Lain henki olisi siis tosiaan se, että jos vaunu joutuu jonkun toisen liikkujan takia hidastamaan, niin tämä tien tukkija on ihan aikuisten oikeasti sanktioitavissa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Suoralla tiellä ei ole suoranaisesti mitään sääntöä jonka takia bussin pitäisi antaa vaunulle tietä. Mutta käytännössä aina kun on kyseessä kaksi joukkoliikennevälinettä, niin kuljettajat ratkaisevat ajojärjestyksen tilanteen mukaan: Miten päästään sujuvammin, onko toinen ajoissa/myöhässä jne.


Se on kiva kuulla, että tällainen herrasmiesmenettely vieläkin toimii. Mä olin luullut, että se on jäänyt sinne HKL-aikaan, kun oli vielä HKL:n bussit ja sopimusliikenteet ym.




> Nämä ovat RV-kuljettajille niitä pahimpia loukkuja. Parissa paikassa löytyy jokerivalosta "majakka", valkoinen merkkivalo joka palaa kun valot ovat punaisella, mutta sehän ei ole tieliikennelakiin kuuluva opaste. Hämärässä myös punainen valo näkyy RV-kuljettajalle. Poliisi näyttää kuitenkin suhtautuvan jokerivalon punaiseen yhtä välinpitämättömästi kuin autoilijatkin. Tiedän että Perämiehenkadun-Telakkakadun risteyksessä on tapahtunut RV:n ja auton kolari jossa auto ajoi punaisia päin mutta RV-kuljettaja sai syyllisyyden. En tosin kuullut saiko auton kuljettaja myös.


Tämä meni siis käräjille? Meniko hoviin tai korkeimpaan? Näistä olisi mun mielestä hyvä saada kunnollisia ennakkotapauksia. Jotenkin tuntuu, että 1980-luvulla ja ehkä viel 1990-luvullakin maine oli vähän sellainen, että jos ratikan kanssa kolaroi, häviää aina. Ei ole enää. Raitioliikenteen kannalta olisi hyvä, että tuollainen maine olisi vieläkin olemassa...




> Paljon muitakin väistämisperusteita löytyy, mutta niistä voi jatkaa myöhemmin.


Odotan mielenkiinnolla!




> Jokerivalot on ajateltava niin, että kolmion takaa tuleva on väistämisvelvollinen. Jos toiset tienkäyttäjät luopuvat etuajo-oikeudestaan (jokerivalojen ohjeen mukaan tai ilman niitä), kolmion takaa tuleva voi jatkaa matkaansa.


Eli suomeksi sanottuna jokerivalolla ei ole mitään merkitystä. Huono juttu. Onkohan tästä olemassa ennakkotapauksia nimenomaan liikenneympyrässä?

Koko jokerivalojuttu pitäisi miettiä aivan uusiksi käyttämällä mahdollisimman paljon tavallisen liikennevalon näköisiä tolppia ja järjestelyitä. Meillähän on jo autoille näitä paikkoja, missä näytetään vain keltaista ja punaista, muttei koskaan luvata varsinaisesti vihreää. Samantyyppinen ratkaisu voisi toimia jokerivaloinakin.




> Minulle tulee tästä mieleen Satamakadun ja Kruunuvuorenkadun risteys Katajanokalla.


Tämähän on hyvä esimerkkipaikka! Ei tullut mieleen. Kyllä minunkin järkeni sanoisi, että auto on väistämisvelvollinen. Mutta kumpi tulkitaan kaistanvaihtajaksi? Jos nyt oikein muistan niin ei tuossa paikassa ainakaan ole sellaisia kaistamerkintöjä, että ne auttaisivat tulkintaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minulle tulee tästä mieleen Satamakadun ja Kruunuvuorenkadun risteys Katajanokalla.





> Tämähän on hyvä esimerkkipaikka! Ei tullut mieleen. Kyllä minunkin järkeni sanoisi, että auto on väistämisvelvollinen. Mutta kumpi tulkitaan kaistanvaihtajaksi?


Koska ilmeisesti tätä "raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku" ei tähänkään sovelleta de jure, sanoisin että raitiovaunu on väistämisvelvollinen. Sehän on tuossa "ryhmittynyt väärin". Oikeanpuoleisinta kaistaa kun kuuluu kääntyä oikealle. Raitiovaunun ajolinja siirtyy tuossa selkeästi tien keskilinjalta tien oikeaan laitaan. Autokaistalla taas ajoneuvo pysyy oikeassa laidassa.

----------


## risukasa

> Tämä meni siis käräjille? Meniko hoviin tai korkeimpaan? Näistä olisi mun mielestä hyvä saada kunnollisia ennakkotapauksia. Jotenkin tuntuu, että 1980-luvulla ja ehkä viel 1990-luvullakin maine oli vähän sellainen, että jos ratikan kanssa kolaroi, häviää aina. Ei ole enää. Raitioliikenteen kannalta olisi hyvä, että tuollainen maine olisi vieläkin olemassa...


Tuosta tilanteesta on mainittu alioikeuden ennakkotapaus tässä kalvosarjassa: http://www.liikennevalot.info/opi/do...B%20JOKERI.pps mutta siinä ei mainita onko tuo ennakkotapaus bussin vai ratikan kolarista, veikkaan kuitenkin että bussikolaria sovellettaisiin joka tapauksessa suoraan sporaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuosta tilanteesta on mainittu alioikeuden ennakkotapaus tässä kalvosarjassa: http://www.liikennevalot.info/opi/do...B%20JOKERI.pps mutta siinä ei mainita onko tuo ennakkotapaus bussin vai ratikan kolarista, veikkaan kuitenkin että bussikolaria sovellettaisiin joka tapauksessa suoraan sporaan.


Paitsi että raitiovaunun kohdalla on myös otettava huomioon se "raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku" -momentti. Oikeus voi toki antaa aina "yleisen varomattomuuden" ja "olisi pitänyt ajaa varovaisemmin" -perusteilla syyllisyyksiä. Koska ns. etuajo-oikeuksia ei ole, ja varovaisuusvelvoite on aina olemassa. Raitiovaunukaan ei siis saa luottaa rv-valoihin sokeasti. En tiedä onko koskaan sovellettu sitä, että jos samassa risteyksessä on suojatie, pitää kuljettajan joka tapauksessa varautua pysähtymään suojatiellä. Jos nopeus on sellainen, ettei millään voitaisi ajoissa havainnoida jalankulkijoita ja pysäyttää tarvittaessa, ollaan kai periaatteessa syyllistytty liikenteen vaarantamiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos! Kun koko kalvosarja käsitteli busseja, niin varmaan alioikeuden tapauskin koskee bussin ja auton kolaria, mutta tuskinpa se päätös siitä muuttuisi vaikka kolmion takaa olisi tullut ratikka. Mutta pointti tuli selväksi: jokerivalolla ei ole merkitystä  :Sad: 

Eli kyllä se on niin, että jokerivalot pitäisi korvata aivan uudenlaisella valojärjestelyllä, jossa autoille yksiselitteisesti näytetään punaista ja ratikalle jonkinlaista räätälöityä ajolupaa. Onhan tässä omat ongelmat suoja-aikoineen ja jalankulkijoineen, mutta mietitään!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta pointti tuli selväksi: jokerivalolla ei ole merkitystä


Onhan sillä merkitystä: se velvoittaa autoilijan pysähtymään. Mutta se ei tee bussista eikä raitiovaunusta junaa, jolla on "etuajo-oikeus-olettama" (keksin itse termin) ja "oletus esteettömästä kulkureitistä". Niihin yhä pätee se kolmion osoittama väistämisvelvollisuus sekä yleinen turvallisuusvelvoite. Jokerivalojen juridinen merkitys siis on, että ne tekevät myös valoja rikkovasta autoilijasta syyllisen, vaikka eivät vapautakaan bussia ja ratikkaa mistään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:56 ----------




> Paitsi että raitiovaunun kohdalla on myös otettava huomioon se "raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku" -momentti.


Itse itseäni täydentäen: toki tämän soveltaminen lienee aika harvinaista, koska näissä tapauksissa ratikalla on kuitenkin kolmio, joka kumoaa tuon.

----------


## Samppa

> Paitsi että raitiovaunun kohdalla on myös otettava huomioon se "raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku" -momentti. Oikeus voi toki antaa aina "yleisen varomattomuuden" ja "olisi pitänyt ajaa varovaisemmin" -perusteilla syyllisyyksiä. Koska ns. etuajo-oikeuksia ei ole, ja varovaisuusvelvoite on aina olemassa. Raitiovaunukaan ei siis saa luottaa rv-valoihin sokeasti. En tiedä onko koskaan sovellettu sitä, että jos samassa risteyksessä on suojatie, pitää kuljettajan joka tapauksessa varautua pysähtymään suojatiellä. Jos nopeus on sellainen, ettei millään voitaisi ajoissa havainnoida jalankulkijoita ja pysäyttää tarvittaessa, ollaan kai periaatteessa syyllistytty liikenteen vaarantamiseen.


Periaatteessa suojatien käyttäjienkin pitää väistää kääntyvää raitiovaunua.
TLL 14§ 2. mom.: Risteyksessä kääntyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on väistettävä risteävää tietä ylittävää polkupyöräilijää, mopoilijaa ja jalankulkijaa.TLL 14§ 5. mom.: Raitiovaunulle on tienkäyttäjän risteyksessä, 1 ja 2 momentin säännöksistä huolimatta, annettava esteetön kulku.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Periaatteessa suojatien käyttäjienkin pitää väistää kääntyvää raitiovaunua.
> TLL 14§ 2. mom.: Risteyksessä kääntyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on väistettävä risteävää tietä ylittävää polkupyöräilijää, mopoilijaa ja jalankulkijaa.TLL 14§ 5. mom.: Raitiovaunulle on tienkäyttäjän risteyksessä, 1 ja 2 momentin säännöksistä huolimatta, annettava esteetön kulku.


Tuo ei koske suojateitä, vaan suojatiellä tai ilman risteävää tietä ylittäviä. Suojatiestä määrätään erikseen 32 §:ssä: "Suojatietä lähestyvän ajoneuvon kuljettajan on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että hän voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä. Kuljettajan on annettava esteetön kulku jalankulkijalle, joka on suojatiellä tai astumassa sille."

Ja 47 §:stä johtuen tuo koskee myös raitiovaunua: "Raitiovaunun kuljettajan on soveltuvin osin noudatettava ajoneuvon kuljettajia koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14 §:stä muuta johdu." Ainoastaan siis 14 §:ssä raitiovaunulla on erioikeuksia. 32 § pätee sellaisenaan.

PS. Onko tuo hassu lyhenteiden selitteiden näyttäminen todella hyödyllinen? Nytkin saamme nauttia Tammelundin Liikenteen pykälistä...

----------


## Samppa

> Tuo ei koske suojateitä, vaan suojatiellä tai ilman risteävää tietä ylittäviä.
> Ja 47 §:stä johtuen tuo koskee myös raitiovaunua: "Raitiovaunun kuljettajan on soveltuvin osin noudatettava ajoneuvon kuljettajia koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14 §:stä muuta johdu." Ainoastaan siis 14 §:ssä raitiovaunulla on erioikeuksia


Tuota minäkin yritin kertoa. Poikkeus koskee vain risteyksessä kääntyvää raitiovaunua.




> PS. Onko tuo hassu lyhenteiden selitteiden näyttäminen todella hyödyllinen? Nytkin saamme nauttia Tammelundin Liikenteen pykälistä...


TLL on kuitenkin tunnettu Tieliikennelain lyhenne, ehkä nykyään virallisempi mutta pidempi on TieliikenneL.
Vanha yritys Tammelundin Liikennekin toki on.

----------


## tkp

> Käytännössä näissä tilanteissa otetaan myös huomioon se että raitiovaununkuljettaja on ammattikuljettaja ja toinen osapuoli yleensä ei. Ammattikuljettajalla on suurempi vastuu liikenneturvallisuudesta.


Kyllä se tieliikennelaki on kaikille sama (tai ainakin pitäisi olla). Jos ammattikuljettaja onkin liikenteessä omalla henkilöautollaan onko hän silloin "amatööri" jonka ei niin tarvitse huolehtia liikenneturvallisuudesta mutta työssä ollessaan pitäisi olla "ammattilainen"?

----------


## risukasa

> Ja 47 §:stä johtuen tuo koskee myös raitiovaunua: "Raitiovaunun kuljettajan on* soveltuvin osin* noudatettava ajoneuvon kuljettajia koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14 §:stä muuta johdu." Ainoastaan siis 14 §:ssä raitiovaunulla on erioikeuksia. 32 § pätee sellaisenaan.


Lihavointi minun. Ihmettelen aina vaan enemmän, mikä vitsi tuo "soveltuvin osin" on, kun se ei vaikuta mihinkään. Ajoneuvon väistämisvelvollisuuden noudattaminen tekee monessa paikassa raitiovaunulle mahdottomaksi liikennöidä sujuvasti. Jarrutusmatka kunnollisessa matkavauhdissa on liian pitkä. Tämä jos mikä on syy sille, miksi ajoneuvojen säännökset eivät sovellu raitiovaunujen noudatettaviksi. Mutta niin vaan niitä sovelletaan ja raitiovaunua yritetään sitten ajaa väkisin kuin henkilöautoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Periaatteessa suojatien käyttäjienkin pitää väistää kääntyvää raitiovaunua.





> Tuo ei koske suojateitä, vaan suojatiellä tai ilman risteävää tietä ylittäviä.





> Tuota minäkin yritin kertoa. Poikkeus koskee vain risteyksessä kääntyvää raitiovaunua.


Niin siis minä yritin selittää, että suojatien käyttäjillä ei ole raitiovaunun väistämisvelvollisuutta. 47 § ajaa 14 § poikkeusten yli. Se, että raitiovaunu kääntyy risteyksessä, ei vaikuta 47 § velvollisuuksiin. Poikkeus ei koske suojatiesääntöjä.




> TLL on kuitenkin tunnettu Tieliikennelain lyhenne, ehkä nykyään virallisempi mutta pidempi on TieliikenneL.
> Vanha yritys Tammelundin Liikennekin toki on.


Ja tällä minä tarkoitin tuota foorumin tapaa alleviivata tunnistamansa lyhenteet ja antaa niille selitys, en sinun viestiäsi. Ymmärsin kyllä lyhenteen TLL, ja varmaan kaikki muutkin, mutta foorumitekniikka tietenkään ei, vaan selittää sen Tammelundin Liikenteeksi. Tai jos käyttää tavallista lyhennettä "pois lukien", pl., saa selitykseksi Pohjolan Liikenne.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:33 ----------




> Ihmettelen aina vaan enemmän, mikä vitsi tuo "soveltuvin osin" on, kun se ei vaikuta mihinkään.


Se ei tarkoita asioita, joita on vaikea soveltaa, vaan joita ei yksinkertaisesti voi soveltaa. Esimerkiksi ryhmittymissääntöjä.

----------


## risukasa

Miksi pitää kirjata lakiin, että mahdottomia määräyksiä ei pidä noudattaa? Koska, kuten sanoin, kyseessä on vitsi  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi pitää kirjata lakiin, että mahdottomia määräyksiä ei pidä noudattaa?


Eihän siihen niin ole kirjattu, vaan siinä lukee niin että kaikkia määräyksiä paitsi mahdottomia noudatetaan myös raitiovaunun osalta: kaikkea jota voidaan soveltaa, sovelletaan (sen sijaan että kaikkea jota on helppo soveltaa, sovelletaan). Se on paljon loogisempi tapa ilmaista kuin sanoa, että kaikkia (mahdottomiakin) määräyksiä noudatetaan. Olisi typerää kirjoittaa laki, jota ei voi noudattaa. Ja jollei siinä lukisi mitään, tieliikennelaista ei sovellettaisi käytännössä mitään raitiovaunuihin.

Ja lain tulee olla mahdollisimman yksiselitteinen. Jos siinä lukisi, että hyvin ja helposti sovellettavia pykäliä sovelletaan, tarvittaisiin aikamoinen kasa korkeimman oikeuden päätöksiä ennen kuin tiedettäisiin, mitä se oikeasti tarkoittaa. Ja tuota soveltuvuutta voidaan sitten korjata lisää pykäläkohtaisesti, kuten 14 § 5 momentissa tehdään. Lainsäätäjä ei vain ole nähnyt tarpeelliseksi muuttaa raitiovaunujen liikennesääntöjä enempää. Jos haluat raitiovaunuille vähemmän väistämisvelvollisuuksia, ne tulee korjata tekemällä poikkeuksia niihin pykäliin, ei tulkitsemalla soveltuvuutta epämääräisemmin.

----------


## Samppa

> Niin siis minä yritin selittää, että suojatien käyttäjillä ei ole raitiovaunun väistämisvelvollisuutta. 47 § ajaa 14 § poikkeusten yli. Se, että raitiovaunu kääntyy risteyksessä, ei vaikuta 47 § velvollisuuksiin. Poikkeus ei koske suojatiesääntöjä.


Olen vahvasti erimieltä. 47 §:ssä todetaan nimenomaan, että ellei 14 § muuta johdu ja 14 § 2. ja 5.mom. mukaan juuri johtuu muuta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen vahvasti erimieltä. 47 §:ssä todetaan nimenomaan, että ellei 14 § muuta johdu ja 14 § 2. ja 5.mom. mukaan juuri johtuu muuta.


Äh, tarkoitin 32 §: se ajaa 14 § poikkeusten yli. 47 § eikä 14 § 5 mom ei kumoa mitään 32 § velvollisuuksista. 14 § väistämissääntöjä sovelletaan jalankulkijoihin ja pyöräilijöihin vain, kun risteyksessä ei ole suojatietä. Jos suojatie on, sovelletaan 32 §:ää.

Siis, 14 § 2 mom: "Kuljettajan, joka muualla kuin risteyksessä, aikoo poistua ajoradalta tai muuten ylittää sen, väistettävä tien reunaa käyttävää polkupyöräilijää, mopoilijaa ja jalankulkijaa."

Mutta: 14 § 5 mom: "Raitiovaunulle on tienkäyttäjän risteyksessä, 1 ja 2 momentin säännöksistä huolimatta, annettava esteetön kulku."

Mutta vielä lisäksi: 32 § 1 mom: "Kuljettajan on annettava esteetön kulku jalankulkijalle, joka on suojatiellä tai astumassa sille."

Tässä on päivänselvää, että 14 § 5 mom ei kumoa mitään, mitä sanotaan 32 § väistämisestä. Oikeuskäytäntö on selvästi sanonut, että 14 § 5 mom sovelletaan vain 14 § mukaisiin tilanteisiin. 32 § mukainen tilanne (raitiovaunu ja suojatiellä kulkija) ei kuulu niihin. Jos siitä on ollut epäselvyyttä, ainakaan tuon KKO:n 1987 tekemän tuomion jälkeen ei ole.

----------


## Compact

Kertokaapa nyt vielä, että pitääkö raitiovaunua väistää seuraavissa pahoissa paikoissa?

a) Hakaniementorin pysäkiltä Pitkänsillan suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.

b) Unioninkadun, Kaisaniemenkadun ja Liisankadun liikenneympyrässä Pitkänsillan suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.

c) Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun risteyksessä Kaisaniemenkadun suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.

Paikoissa on vilkkuvat keltaiset valot ja raitiotien tasoristeysliikennemerkit, mutta ovatko ne vain kuriositeetin vuoksi?

----------


## Samppa

> Siis, 14 § 2 mom: "Kuljettajan, joka muualla kuin risteyksessä, aikoo poistua ajoradalta tai muuten ylittää sen, väistettävä tien reunaa käyttävää polkupyöräilijää, mopoilijaa ja jalankulkijaa."
> 
> Mutta: 14 § 5 mom: "Raitiovaunulle on tienkäyttäjän risteyksessä, 1 ja 2 momentin säännöksistä huolimatta, annettava esteetön kulku."


14§ 2 mom alkaa kyllä näin: *Risteyksessä kääntyvän* ajoneuvon kuljettajan on väistettävä risteävää tietä ylittävää polkupyöräilijää, mopoilijaa ja jalankulkijaa.
Ja 5 mom. tarkoittaa silloin poikkeusta *tuossa tilanteessa* myös 32 §:än.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 14§ 2 mom alkaa kyllä näin: *Risteyksessä kääntyvän* ajoneuvon kuljettajan on väistettävä risteävää tietä ylittävää polkupyöräilijää, mopoilijaa ja jalankulkijaa.
> Ja 5 mom. tarkoittaa silloin poikkeusta *tuossa tilanteessa* myös 32 §:än.


"Risteyksessä kääntyvä ajoneuvo" ei ole sama asia kuin "suojatien ylittävä ajoneuvo". 32 § tilanne on "ajoneuvon suojatien lähestyminen" sekä "jalankulkijan suojatien ylittäminen", 14 § tilanne "risteyksessä kääntyminen". Risteyksessä kääntymällä suojatien ylittävä ajoneuvo joutuu tietysti tilanteeseen, jossa tapahtuu molemmat asiat, mutta 14 § 5 mom kumoaa niitä koskevista säädöksistä vain toisen tilanteen säädökset.

Ja jos nyt lähdetään miettimään tulkintoja, niin esittämästäsi tulkinnasta seuraisi se, että raitiovaunun tulee noudattaa suojatien väistämisvelvollisuutta, kun se ajaa risteyksessä suoraan. Mutta kääntyessään ei tarvitsisikaan. Se johtaisi intuitiivisesti nurinkuriseen tilanteeseen. Onhan selvää, että ennemmin kääntyvä kulkuneuvo väistää kuin suoraan ajava. On siis melko varmaa, että KKO tulkitsisi tämänkin tapauksen täsmälleen samalla tavoin: 14 § 5 mom ei kumoa 32 § säädöksistä yhtään. Eri tilanne.

Saman asian voi päätellä siitä, että 14 § puhuu polkupyöräilijästä. Ajoneuvon ei tarvitse väistää suojatietä ajamalla ylittävää polkupyöräilijää.

----------


## Jusa

> Saman asian voi päätellä siitä, että 14 § puhuu polkupyöräilijästä. Ajoneuvon ei tarvitse väistää suojatietä ajamalla ylittävää polkupyöräilijää.


Väistämisvelvollisuus taitaa muuttua, silloin kun suojatie on pyörätien jatke, vaikka olisi maalattukin suojatien tapaan poikittaisilla raidoilla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Paikoissa on vilkkuvat keltaiset valot ja raitiotien tasoristeysliikennemerkit, mutta ovatko ne vain kuriositeetin vuoksi?


Tämä on hyvin mahdollinen ja sanoisin jopa todennäköinen tulkinta, johon KKO päätyisi asiaa koskevassa oikeustapauksessa. Mahdollisesti autoilija voi saada liikenteen vaarantamisesta tuomion, jos on muutenkin sellaista aiheuttanut, mutta ainakaan se ei ratikan kuljettajan velvoitteita poista. Melko varmasti Helsingin liikennesuunnittelijat ovat noita merkkejä laittaessaan ajatelleet, että "raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku" -pykälä pätisi näihinkin, koska onhan kyseessä risteysajo. Myös kaistamaalauksilla on merkitystä. Mikään noista kohdista ei ole merkitty siten, että autoilija voisi päätellä olevansa kaistanvaihtaja.

Varoitusvalo on silti minusta hyödyllinen, koska se saa useimmat autoilijat kuitenkin antamaan tilaa ratikalle. Juridista turvaa ratikan kuljettajalle se ei anna, mutta ei liene tarpeenkaan. Jos antaisi, olisi valo-ohjaus syytä rakentaa niin, että yhteentörmäystä ei synny tai vaihtaa valot oikeiksi raitiovaunuvaloiksi. Autoilijan pitäisi siis syyllistyä punaisia päin ajamiseen ennen kuin voisi törmätä kaistalle tulevan ratikan kylkeen.

Ei Kaisaniemenkadulla muuten siirrytä ratikan kanssa samalle kaistalle. Siinä ratikalla on ihan sille pyhitetty raitiovaunukaista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:19 ----------




> Väistämisvelvollisuus taitaa muuttua, silloin kun suojatie on pyörätien jatke, vaikka olisi maalattukin suojatien tapaan poikittaisilla raidoilla.


Ei muutu. Pyörätien jatke oikeuttaa vain pyöräilijän ylipäätään käyttämään suojatietä. Pyörätien jatke on sitä paitsi oikeuskäytännössä määritelty niin, että jokainen suojatie, jossa vähintään toisella puolella katua on pyörätie, on pyörätien jatke. Jos väistämisvelvollisuus muuttuisi, se koskisi silloin kaikkia suojateitä, joihin pyörällä on ylipäätään laillisesti mahdollista tulla. Siksi ei olisi loogista, jos se muuttaisi väistämissääntöjä.

Mutta pyörätien jatkeesta ei tieliikennelaista puhuta mitään muuta kuin määritellä se. Tieliikenneasetuksessa puhutaan vain sen merkinnästä. Mutta pyörätien jatke eikä mikään muukaan väylätyyppi tai -merkintä muuta pyöräilijää jalankulkijaksi.

Ja se, että suojatie ylipäätään on pyörätien jatke, on sekin seurausta vain oikeuskäytännöstä. Tieliikennelaki ei edes sano, että pyörätien jatke liittyisi mitenkään suojateihin. Mutta kuten yllä sanoin: pyöräilijä on aina pyöräilijä eli ei jalankulkija.

----------


## Samppa

> "Risteyksessä kääntyvä ajoneuvo" ei ole sama asia kuin "suojatien ylittävä ajoneuvo". 32 § tilanne on "ajoneuvon suojatien lähestyminen" sekä "jalankulkijan suojatien ylittäminen", 14 § tilanne "risteyksessä kääntyminen". Risteyksessä kääntymällä suojatien ylittävä ajoneuvo joutuu tietysti tilanteeseen, jossa tapahtuu molemmat asiat, mutta 14 § 5 mom kumoaa niitä koskevista säädöksistä vain toisen tilanteen säädökset.
> 
> Ja jos nyt lähdetään miettimään tulkintoja, niin esittämästäsi tulkinnasta seuraisi se, että raitiovaunun tulee noudattaa suojatien väistämisvelvollisuutta, kun se ajaa risteyksessä suoraan. Mutta kääntyessään ei tarvitsisikaan. Se johtaisi intuitiivisesti nurinkuriseen tilanteeseen. Onhan selvää, että ennemmin kääntyvä kulkuneuvo väistää kuin suoraan ajava. On siis melko varmaa, että KKO tulkitsisi tämänkin tapauksen täsmälleen samalla tavoin: 14 § 5 mom ei kumoa 32 § säädöksistä yhtään. Eri tilanne.
> 
> Saman asian voi päätellä siitä, että 14 § puhuu polkupyöräilijästä. Ajoneuvon ei tarvitse väistää suojatietä ajamalla ylittävää polkupyöräilijää.


14 §:ssä 2 momentissa kääntyvän väistämisvelvollisuudessa ei mainita mitään suojatiestä, joten momentti on voimassa oli suojatietä tai ei.

14 §:ssä 2 momentissa nimenomaan mainitaan erikseen myös polkupyöräilijä, siis väistettävä on (poislukien raitiovaunu 5. mom. perusteella).
Myös 14 § 4. mom. kertoo tästä: Polkupyöräilijän tai mopoilijan on kuitenkin, *jollei 2 tai 3 momentista muuta johdu,* tullessaan pyörätieltä ajoradalle väistettävä muuta liikennettä.

Polkupyörällä *saa ajaa* suojatietä pitkin, jos suojatielle tullaan pyörätieltä ja pyörätie jatkuu suojatien jälkeen. Heinäkuun alkuun saakka TlA 37§ meni näin:
Suojatie
Pyörätien jatke voidaan osoittaa jatkeen molemmin puolin olevalla valkoisella katkoviivalla.
*Yhdistetyn tai rinnakkaisen pyörätien ja jalkakäytävän jatke voidaan merkitä koko leveydeltään suojatieksi. Polkupyöräilijä ja mopoilija saavat tällöin käyttää suojatietä tien ylittämiseen.

*Asetus muuttui 1.7.2011, mutta siirtymäaikaa on vielä yli 6 vuotta:
23.6.2010/625: Tämä asetus tulee voimaan 1 päivänä heinäkuuta 2010. Asetuksen voimaan tullessa voimassa olleiden säännösten mukaan töyssyistä varoittavia liikennemerkkejä ja tiemerkintöjä sekä pyörätien jatkeen tiemerkintöjä saa käyttää vuoden 2017 loppuun.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> 14 §:ssä 2 momentissa kääntyvän väistämisvelvollisuudessa ei mainita mitään suojatiestä, joten momentti on voimassa oli suojatietä tai ei.


Mutta se ei tarkoita, että momentin kumoaminen olisi voimassa oli suojatie tai ei. Vielä kerran: 2 momentin kumomava 5 momentti ei liity suojatiehen mitenkään, joten se ei kumoa 32 § säädöksiä. Suojatien väistämisvelvollisuus on voimassa, oli suojatie sitten risteyksessä, suoralla tiellä tai kurvissa, ja lähestyipä ajoneuvo (ja raitiovaunu, jonka soveltaminen onnistuu varsin mainiosti, eikä 14 § muutakaan johdu).

Siis: 47 § sanoo, että raitiovaunuun sovelletaan 32 §:ää. 14 § ei väitä muutakaan, koska se ei puhu suojateistä mitään. 14 § ei siis "muuta johdu" => 32 § on voimassa.




> Polkupyörällä *saa ajaa* suojatietä pitkin, jos suojatielle tullaan pyörätieltä ja pyörätie jatkuu suojatien jälkeen.


Saa ajaa. Sille ei kuitenkaan ole annettava esteetöntä kulkua 32 § mukaisesti, koska se ei ole jalankulkija. Tämä on täysin järkeenkäypä tulkinta jopa, koska se estää sen, että suojatietä kovaa vauhtia ylittäisi polkupyörä, jota ajoneuvon kuljettajan on täysin mahdotonta havainnoida. Tämä nyt johtuu vain siitä, miten 99,9 % suojateistä on rakennettu: niitä lähestyvistä tienkäyttäjistä ei voi päätellä ennen kuin ihan vieressä, ovatko ylittämässä suojatietä vai ei. Jos polkupyöräilijä hyppää satulasta ja taluttaa pyöränsä ajoradan yli, tilanne on ihan toinen.

----------


## Samppa

Parahi Elmo Allen,
en jaksa enää tästä asiasta vääntää kanssasi, minun puolestani saat pitää oman tulkintasi.
Minulta loppui rautalanka :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ja siis ihan vihoviimeisenä selityksenä, johon itse päätän tämän keskustelun:

14 § 5 momentti sanoo, että raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku, huolimatta 14 § 1:stä ja 2:sta momentista. Se ei sano, että raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku, huolimatta 32 §:stä. Siksi 32 §:stä "pitää huolia" => vaikka raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku, suojatietä ylittävälle jalankulkijalle on annettava esteetön kulku. Jos tuo kumoava momentti ajaisi jonkun toisen pykälän säädösten edelle, olisi se erikseen mainittava. Mutta ei, _ei huolimatta_ suojatiesäännöksistä. Tämä on se kristallinkirkas syy, miksi raitiovaunua koskee 32 §.

47 § pitää huolen, että kaikki mitä on mainittu, pätee myös raitiovaunuihin. Lukuun ottamatta 14 §:ää. Ei lukuun ottamatta 32 §:ää.

Tuliko riittävästi rautalankaa sinullekin?

Ja vielä vihovihoviimeinen edit: vaikka Samppa tuo esittämäsi tulkinta olisikin pelkän lain pohjalta teoriassa mahdollinen lopputulema, ei se todellakaan ole sitä enää, kun KKO on määrittänyt selkeästi, ettei 14 § 5 momentti päde kuin 14 §:ää koskeviin asioihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:41 ----------

Mutta vihovimputinviimeisenä, koska rautalankasyöttäjäni on jumiutunut aja-asentoon, käsitelläänpä tämä nyt vielä hierarkisesti järjestettynä.

1. TLL sanoo, että suojatiellä jalankulkijalle on annettava esteetön kulku. (32 §)
2. Tätä on sovellettava myös raitiovaunuihin. (47 § eka lause)
3. Paitsi jos 14 §:stä johtuu muuta. (47 § toka lause)
4. Raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku. (14 § 5 mom eka lause)
5. Huolimatta siitä, että oikealle kääntyvän on väistettävä risteävää tietä ylittäviä pyöräilijöitä ja jalankulkijoita. (14 § 5 mom toka lause + 14 § 2 mom)

Ja tästä päästään tulkintaerimielisyyteen, joka koskee ainoastaan tuota huolimatta-sanaa. Minun tulkintani: ainoastaan huolimatta kääntyvän väistämisvelvollisuudesta, ei huolimatta suojatietä ylittävän ajoneuvon väistämisvelvollisuudesta. Sinun [Sampan] tulkintasi: huolimatta kääntyvän väistämisvelvollisuudesta, sekä huolimatta mistä tahansa muusta velvollisuudesta.

Ja myönnän, että tulkintasi on täysin mahdollinen sinänsä. Mutta se ensinnäkin edellyttää, että lakeja ajateltaisiin tällä tavoin vuokaaviomaisesti, kuin sen yllä esitin. Mutta lait eivät mene niin. Ei voida esimerkiksi vetää johtopäätöstä, että yllä esittämäni tulkintajärjestys olisi millään tavoin oikea.

Ja argumentit miksi minä olen päätynyt tulkintaani:
- Se on linjassa KKO:n 1987 päätöksen kanssa, jossa lakia tulkittiin juurikin muodossa "ainoastaan huolimatta tästä", ei "huolimatta tästä ja kaikesta muusta".
- Se on melko varmasti lain laatijan tarkoittama tapa, koska vastakkainen tulkinta johtaisi absurdeihin tilanteisiin.
- Olisi outoa, jos muita säädöksiä kumoavat säädökset toimisivat "vahvalla periaatteella" eli mahdollisimman laajasti kumoten eikä mahdollisimman rajatusti kumoten.

Mutta hyödytöntä tosiaan keskustelua on jatkaa. Vain KKO:n päätös tuosta olisi "oikeasti oikea" vastaus.

----------


## tlajunen

> Parahi Elmo Allen,
> en jaksa enää tästä asiasta vääntää kanssasi, minun puolestani saat pitää oman tulkintasi.
> Minulta loppui rautalanka


En löydä Elmon logiikasta minkäänlaista aukkoa, ja kun vielä hänen (ja KKO:n) tulkinta ovat järkeenkin käypiä (raitiovaunu joutuu suorallakin antamaan tietä suojatietä ylittävälle jalankulkijalle), niin hyvä kun loppui lanka.  :Smile:

----------


## risukasa

> Kertokaapa nyt vielä, että pitääkö raitiovaunua väistää seuraavissa pahoissa paikoissa?
> 
> a) Hakaniementorin pysäkiltä Pitkänsillan suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.
> 
> b) Unioninkadun, Kaisaniemenkadun ja Liisankadun liikenneympyrässä Pitkänsillan suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.
> 
> c) Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun risteyksessä Kaisaniemenkadun suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.
> 
> Paikoissa on vilkkuvat keltaiset valot ja raitiotien tasoristeysliikennemerkit, mutta ovatko ne vain kuriositeetin vuoksi?


Missään näistä paikoista ei laki velvoita väistämään vaunua suoraan ajettaessa. Kaivokatu-Kaisaniemenkadulla vaunu tosiaan kulkee omalla kaistalla, ja vasemmalle kääntyvä auto toki on väistämisvelvollinen. Varoitusmerkit ja -valot ovat kuten sanoit, lähinnä hieno koriste, joita noudatetaan jos huvittaa.

Mitä tulee keskusteluun Elmon kanssa tieliikennelain soveltamisesta raitiovaunuun, niin jos nyt tehtäisiin laki puhtaalta pöydältä, siitä varmasti pitäisi poistaa kaikki raitiovaunua velvoittavat kohdat. Raitiovaunu on raideliikenneväline ja tarvitsee erilaiset säännöt kuin tieliikenne. On myös selkeämpää ettei raideliikenteen liikennesääntöjä tarvitse kaivella kevyen liikenteen ja moottoriliikenteen säädösten seasta ja piirrellä riippuvuuskaavioita siitä, mikä sääntö kumoaa minkäkin (lopputuloksena se, että valideja tulkintoja on useita ja virkamies tai oikeusistuin päättää lain käytännön sisällön). Täysin uusi (kevyen) raideliikenteen laki siis tarvitaan.

Ajojärjestyksestä raitiovaunulle ei tarvitse sen pitempää eeposta edes kirjoittaa, kuin että vaunulle kuuluu häiriötön kulku kaikissa tilanteissa paitsi jos vaunun tulosuunnalle on kärkikolmio varustettuna raitiovaunu-lisäkilvellä tai jos vaunulle on annettu seis-opaste. Ja perään tietysti lauseke asiaankuuluvasta varovaisuudesta. Se säädös jonka kuuluu olla pitkä ja yksityiskohtainen, on asetus/ohje raitioteiden ja niihin liittyvien liittyvien liikennejärjestelyjen vaatimuksista.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä tulee keskusteluun Elmon kanssa tieliikennelain soveltamisesta raitiovaunuun, niin jos nyt tehtäisiin laki puhtaalta pöydältä, siitä varmasti pitäisi poistaa kaikki raitiovaunua velvoittavat kohdat.


Tästä olen pääasiassa samaa mieltä, joskin ennemmin tarjoaisin lain kautta välineet soveltaa niitä tapauskohtaisesti. Raitiovaunujen liikennesääntöjä ei voida muuttaa yhdessä yössä, vaan erikseen totuttaa ihmiset uusiin sääntöihin rakenteellisilla muutoksilla, jotka auttavat muutosten älyämiseen.

Ja kyllä, jos minä olisin lainkirjoittaja, tekisin raitiovaunuista vähän useamman pykälän, joissa selkeästi kerrottaisiin raitiovaunun oikeudet ja velvollisuudet risteyksissä. Tämä olisi minusta tärkeää jo alkaen siitä, että tuotetaan autokouluille kelvollista oppimateriaalia. Tuo puheena ollut KKO:nkin päätös on vain tapaoikeutta, joka olisi hyvä myöhemmissä lainmuutoksissa kirjoittaa lakiin sisään, samalla laajentaen tulkinnan vaikutukset. Ettei tarvitsisi miettiä, että jos raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku ja suojatietä käyttävälle jalankulkijalle on annettava esteetön kulku, kumpi nyt saa mennä ensin. Se ei vaadi kuin yhden momentin (it takes only a moment  :Smile: ).

----------


## 339-DF

Tarvitsisiko tuossa muuta kuin kopioida vaikka sveitsiläinen lainsäädäntö suoraan? Sitä tarkemmin tuntematta oletan, että heillä tämäkin asia on hyvin hoidettu.

Mitenkäs muuten Pasilansilta? Kun 7A tulee sillalle lännen puolella, niin autokaista ja rv-kaista yhtyvät. Autot tulevat ns. oikealta ja niillä on tällainen Compactin ja Risukasan mainitsema koristevalo ratikasta varoittamassa. Mutta eikö tähän kohtaan voisi laittaa autoille vaan kärkikolmion? Silloin auto olisi selkeästi väistämisvelvollinen, jos sattuu risteykseen juuri yhtäaikaisesti 7A:n kanssa.

----------


## risukasa

> Tästä olen pääasiassa samaa mieltä, joskin ennemmin tarjoaisin lain kautta välineet soveltaa niitä tapauskohtaisesti. Raitiovaunujen liikennesääntöjä ei voida muuttaa yhdessä yössä, vaan erikseen totuttaa ihmiset uusiin sääntöihin rakenteellisilla muutoksilla, jotka auttavat muutosten älyämiseen.


Tähän on useitakin avaimia. Ensiksikin, enemmistö liikkujista väistää vaunuja jo nyt. Ongelma ovat muutamat, jotka osaavat käyttää pykäliä hyväkseen tai eivät vaan osaa ajaa. Tietoisesti etuilevat hoituvat pykälämuutoksilla, osaamattomat paremmilla liikennejärjestelyillä. Myös suojateiden problematiikka hoituu sillä, että poistetaan suojatiet paikoista joissa ajetaan kovempaa kuin 20km/h.

Tapauskohtaisissa soveltamisissa yleisesti en näe ongelmaa, kun väistämissääntö on niin yksinkertainen, että vaunu päästetään aina ensin. Paikoissa joissa vaunua on vaikea väistää, kuten alussa mainittu suoraan ajaminen vaunun kääntyessä rinnalta eteen, pitää käyttää uusia liikennejärjestelyjä ja teknisiä ratkaisuja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitenkäs muuten Pasilansilta? Kun 7A tulee sillalle lännen puolella, niin autokaista ja rv-kaista yhtyvät. Autot tulevat ns. oikealta ja niillä on tällainen Compactin ja Risukasan mainitsema koristevalo ratikasta varoittamassa. Mutta eikö tähän kohtaan voisi laittaa autoille vaan kärkikolmion? Silloin auto olisi selkeästi väistämisvelvollinen, jos sattuu risteykseen juuri yhtäaikaisesti 7A:n kanssa.


Jos puhutaan ihan nykyisestä tilanteesta, mahdolliset tulkinnat ovat: yksi yhtenäinen risteysalue, erillinen risteys yhtymiskohdassa tai kaistanvaihta.

Jos tulkitaan yhdeksi risteykseksi, autot ovat väistämisvelvollisia, juuri sen kuuluisan 14 § johdosta: raitiovaunu kääntyy vasemmalle, mutta sille on silti annettava esteetön kulku.

Risteys on valo-ohjattu, mutta etelästä päin tulevilla oikealle kääntyvillä autoilla on vapaa oikea ilman valoja. Se voisi puoltaa erillisen risteyksen tulkintaa (tai sitten ei). Kaistat myös yhtyvät näin hatusta vedettynä "risteyksenomaisemmin" kuin muissa vastaavissa paikoissa. Toisaalta tässäkään tapauksessa se ei ole kaistanvaihtotilanne vaan kahden risteävän kaistan risteys. Silloin palataan taas 14 §:ään.

Kaistanvaihto on tuossa kuitenkin selvästi heikoin tulkinta, koska ei ole rinnakkain kulkevia kaistoja, jotka yhtyisivät, vaan ratikka tulee risteyksen kaarretta ihan tuohon asti. Autoilla taas on ihan selvästi erilainen ajoväylä. Siksi ehkä antaisin lautakunnan maallikkojäsenen ratkaisuksi: ratikkaa väistetään. Mutta en minäkään heti keksi mitään syytä, miksei siinä voisi olla kolmiota. Se ei muuttaisi väistämissääntöjä (kai), mutta viestisi niitä selvästi selkeämmin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se ei muuttaisi väistämissääntöjä (kai), mutta viestisi niitä selvästi selkeämmin.


Taitaisi muuttaa väistämissääntöjä tilanteessa, jossa etelästä sillalle kääntyvä on kohtaamassa muita kuin raitiovaunuja. Nythän etelästä kääntyvällä on etuajo-oikeus kaikkialta muualta tuleviin ajoneuvoihin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Taitaisi muuttaa väistämissääntöjä tilanteessa, jossa etelästä sillalle kääntyvä on kohtaamassa muita kuin raitiovaunuja.


Mutta niitä se ei kohtaa tuossa paikassa, vaan pohjoisesta vasemmalle kääntyvät kohtaavat etelästä oikealle kääntyvät parikymmentä metriä lännempänä, ja siinä muuten on niillä etelästä tulevilla kolmio. Tuossa mainitussa paikassa ei samalle kaistalle pitäisi olla tulossa kuin raitiovaunuja.

Enkä minä muuten näitä ulkomuistista toki vetele, vaan lunttaan Google Street View'sta.

----------


## kouvo

> Tähän on useitakin avaimia. Ensiksikin, enemmistö liikkujista väistää vaunuja jo nyt. Ongelma ovat muutamat, jotka osaavat käyttää pykäliä hyväkseen tai eivät vaan osaa ajaa. Tietoisesti etuilevat hoituvat pykälämuutoksilla, osaamattomat paremmilla liikennejärjestelyillä. Myös suojateiden problematiikka hoituu sillä, että poistetaan suojatiet paikoista joissa ajetaan kovempaa kuin 20km/h.


Tarkoitatko liikkujilla tässä yhteydessä moottoriajoneuvoilijoita vai kaikenlaisia liikkujia? Jos jälkimmäisiä, niin suurin ongelma Suomessa on kuitenkin mielestäni siinä, että jalankulkijat ovat kyllä täydellisesti luopuneet etukävelyoikeudestaan ja peltikuorella itsensä ympäröineet liikkujat käyttävät tätä törkeästi hyväkseen. Ero on huomattava esim. moniin etelä-euroopan maihin verrattuna, joissa liikenne kuitenkin muuten on huomattavasti hulvattomampaa kuin Suomessa, vaikka nähdäkseni juridisesti suojatiet ovat kuitenkin aika vahvasti jalankulkijan kotikenttää härmässäkin (ainakin autoilijoita vastaan; ratikan ja jalankulkijan välisestä suojatiesuhteesta taitaa debatti olla vielä kesken JLF:n oikeuspoliittisessa puintiriihessä).

Suojateiden poistokommentille toki  :Laughing:

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutta niitä se ei kohtaa tuossa paikassa, vaan pohjoisesta vasemmalle kääntyvät kohtaavat etelästä oikealle kääntyvät parikymmentä metriä lännempänä, ja siinä muuten on niillä etelästä tulevilla kolmio. Tuossa mainitussa paikassa ei samalle kaistalle pitäisi olla tulossa kuin raitiovaunuja.
> 
> Enkä minä muuten näitä ulkomuistista toki vetele, vaan lunttaan Google Street View'sta.


Totta. Asiahan periaatteessa ratkeaakin tähän havaintoon (olettaen, että koko systeemi on samaa risteystä, ja miksipä se ei sitä olisi): etelästä oikealle kääntyvä ajoneuvo väistää raitiovaunuja (ja kaikkia muitakin), koska liikennemerkki niin velvoittaa.  :Smile: 

EDIT: Vedetääs piirun verran takaisin. Pasilansillalta tullessa paikalla on kahdet peräkkäiset valot, jotka taas viittaavat kahteen eri risteykseen. Kuitenkin valot tässä ensimmäisessä risteyksessä on vain ajoneuvoille tästä suunnasta ja raitiovaunuille.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:24 ----------




> Suojateiden poistokommentille toki


Käväisin tuossa Berliinissä, ja siellä on varsin yleistä, että suojateitä ei ole. On merkitty vain sellainen kävelyväylä, josta tien saa ylittää, mutta jalankulkija väistää. Toisaalla oli sitten myös ihan suojateitäkin. Tällainen suojatietön ylityskohta oli monesti valoristeyksissä, jolloin valojen päällä ollessa kuljettiin valojen mukaan, ja valot pimeänä jalankulkijat väisti.

----------


## Count

Asiaa vähän sivuten... Voisin veikata, että kunhan Tampereelle saadaan ratikat, alkavat myös pykälänikkarit rustata lakia ja asetuksia uusiksi koska ruttupeltiä alkaa syntyä ennätysmäiset määrät.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Totta. Asiahan periaatteessa ratkeaakin tähän havaintoon (olettaen, että koko systeemi on samaa risteystä, ja miksipä se ei sitä olisi): etelästä oikealle kääntyvä ajoneuvo väistää raitiovaunuja (ja kaikkia muitakin), koska liikennemerkki niin velvoittaa.


No minusta se kolmio ei enää vaikuta tuossa raitiovaunujen kohdassa. Eikä se vaikuta pohjoisesta sillalle kääntyviin eikä Länsi-Pasilasta tuleviin suoraan sillalle ajaviin (näiden väistämiseen se kolmio on laitettukin).

----------


## ess

> Kertokaapa nyt vielä, että pitääkö raitiovaunua väistää seuraavissa pahoissa paikoissa?
> 
> a) Hakaniementorin pysäkiltä Pitkänsillan suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.
> 
> b) Unioninkadun, Kaisaniemenkadun ja Liisankadun liikenneympyrässä Pitkänsillan suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.
> 
> c) Kaivokadun ja Mikonkadun risteyksessä Kaisaniemenkadun suuntaan raitiovaunu siirtyy saman suunnan autokaistalle.
> 
> Paikoissa on vilkkuvat keltaiset valot ja raitiotien tasoristeysliikennemerkit, mutta ovatko ne vain kuriositeetin vuoksi?


a) RV väistää juurikin siksi että se siirtyy autokaistalle.

b) Sama juttu kuin kohdassa a. Ei tuo kyllä mikään liikenneympyrä ole.

c) Tässä kohdassahan se menee niin että RV menee omaa kaistaansa. Ainoa kolarimahdollisuus on jos aseman suunnasta Kaivokatua auto tulee ja kääntyy Mikonkadulle pohjoisen suuntaan. Tällöin syyllisyys on autoilijan.

----------


## Compact

Eipä niinkään väistämisasia, vaan raitiovaunukaistajuttu, jos sallitaan.

Kanavakadulla Rahapajanmäessä Satamakadulle päin lasketeltaessa on lyhyt raitiovaunukaista. Se näkyy olevan vakinaisessa autoliikenteen käytössä silloin kun autot ovat myös kääntymässä raitiotien suuntaisesti vasemmalle, Satamakadulle. 

Jos siinä kohtaa koskaan sakotettaisiin väärin ajavia autoja, ei kyllä lapun kirjoittajalla olisi hetkenkään hengähdystaukoa!

----------


## NS

> Kanavakadulla Rahapajanmäessä Satamakadulle päin lasketeltaessa on lyhyt raitiovaunukaista. Se näkyy olevan vakinaisessa autoliikenteen käytössä silloin kun autot ovat myös kääntymässä raitiotien suuntaisesti vasemmalle, Satamakadulle.


Puolen kilometrin etäisyydellä tuosta risteyksestä asuvana ja päivittäin sitä havainnoivana rohkenen esittää toisenlaisen käsityksen tilanteesta. Minusta sulkuviiva ajaa tehtävänsä melko hyvin ja pitää ainakin paikalliset autoilijat omalla kaistallaan. Joskus monta vuotta sitten, kun sulkuviiva maalattiin virheellisesti katkoviivaksi, rv-kaista oli täynnä väärin ryhmittyneitä autoja - yllä olevasta rv-kaistan kyltistä huolimatta. Onneksi virheellinen tiemerkintä korjattiin muutamassa viikossa oikeanlaiseksi.

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä käsitys rv-kuljettajilla on kyseisen kaistan väärinkäytön yleisyydestä. Olettaisin että suurempi ongelma on viereiseltä autokaistalta rv-kaistalle työntyvät bussien ja rekkojen sivupeilit.

----------


## Samppa

> Täysin uusi (kevyen) raideliikenteen laki siis tarvitaan.
> 
> Ajojärjestyksestä raitiovaunulle ei tarvitse sen pitempää eeposta edes kirjoittaa, kuin että vaunulle kuuluu häiriötön kulku kaikissa tilanteissa paitsi jos vaunun tulosuunnalle on kärkikolmio varustettuna raitiovaunu-lisäkilvellä tai jos vaunulle on annettu seis-opaste. Ja perään tietysti lauseke asiaankuuluvasta varovaisuudesta. Se säädös jonka kuuluu olla pitkä ja yksityiskohtainen, on asetus/ohje raitioteiden ja niihin liittyvien liittyvien liikennejärjestelyjen vaatimuksista.


Liikenneministeriössä aloitettiin muistaakseni 2000-luvun alkupuolella projekti, jonka tarkoitus oli koota yhteen ja yksinkertaistaa raitiovaunuja koskeva Tieliikennelainsäädäntö. Ongelmaksi silloin koettiin nimenomaan se, että osassa pykäliä mainitaan erikseen sekä raitiovaunu että ajoneuvot mutta kaikissa ei. Ja sen vuoksi lainsäädännössä on edelleen tuo 47§, jonka tulkinta on hankalaa.

Tiedän tämän siksi, koska minuunkin otettiin asian tiimoilta yhteyttä. Projekti on ilmeisesti koettu mahdottomaksi, kun mitään ei ole siitä kuulunut.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Puolen kilometrin etäisyydellä tuosta risteyksestä asuvana ja päivittäin sitä havainnoivana rohkenen esittää toisenlaisen käsityksen tilanteesta. Minusta sulkuviiva ajaa tehtävänsä melko hyvin ja pitää ainakin paikalliset autoilijat omalla kaistallaan.


Mutta toisaalta minä olen bussista Tukholmankadulla useinkin havainnoinut ratikkakaistalla poikittain olevia vasemmalle kääntyviä autoja. Ja siinä ne kaistat ovat jopa korotetut! Tuossa tilanteessa ne eivät tuki ainoastaan yhtä vaan molemmat ratikkakaistat. En sitten tiedä, osaavatko ne kuljettajat pätevästi arvioida, että ratikkaa ei näy kadulla kummassakaan suunnassa ja 10 sekunnin kuluttua tuohon tulee aukko, joten ehtiihän siitä. Laillista se tuskin silti on. Raitiovaununkuljettajat tietäisivät ehkä, joutuuko siinä koskaan siitä syystä pysähtymään tai jarruttamaan.

----------


## risukasa

> Mutta toisaalta minä olen bussista Tukholmankadulla useinkin havainnoinut ratikkakaistalla poikittain olevia vasemmalle kääntyviä autoja. Ja siinä ne kaistat ovat jopa korotetut! Tuossa tilanteessa ne eivät tuki ainoastaan yhtä vaan molemmat ratikkakaistat. En sitten tiedä, osaavatko ne kuljettajat pätevästi arvioida, että ratikkaa ei näy kadulla kummassakaan suunnassa ja 10 sekunnin kuluttua tuohon tulee aukko, joten ehtiihän siitä. Laillista se tuskin silti on. Raitiovaununkuljettajat tietäisivät ehkä, joutuuko siinä koskaan siitä syystä pysähtymään tai jarruttamaan.


Joutuuhan noiden takia jatkuvasti jarruttamaan. Ja kun ei oikea ryhmitys ole autoilijoiden selkärangassa, niin liikkuviakin joutuu koko ajan varomaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kanavakadulla Rahapajanmäessä Satamakadulle päin lasketeltaessa on lyhyt raitiovaunukaista. Se näkyy olevan vakinaisessa autoliikenteen käytössä silloin kun autot ovat myös kääntymässä raitiotien suuntaisesti vasemmalle, Satamakadulle.


Google Street View :P

----------


## NS

> Google Street View :P


 :Laughing:  Mutta hei, eihän siellä ole kuin yksi paku, kun oikealla kaistalla on ainakin yhdeksän autoa. Yleensähän se menee niin, että kun yksi ryhmittyy väärin, muut seuraavat perässä. Siitä voisi päätellä että tässä tilanteessa mikään muu autoista ei ole kääntymässä vasemmalle, tai sitten paku on tullut viimeisenä.

Harvinaisempi törttöily tuossa risteyksessä menee niin, että Satamakadulla ryhmitytään raitiovaunukiskoille pysäkkikorokkeen väärälle puolelle. Tätä olen nähnyt kymmenisen kertaa vuosien mittaan.

----------


## Compact

> Mutta hei, eihän siellä ole kuin yksi paku, kun oikealla kaistalla on ainakin yhdeksän autoa. Yleensähän se menee niin, että kun yksi ryhmittyy väärin, muut seuraavat perässä. Siitä voisi päätellä että tässä tilanteessa mikään muu autoista ei ole kääntymässä vasemmalle, tai sitten paku on tullut viimeisenä.


Vaarallisinta tuossa on silloin, kun vasemmalle Satamakadulle kääntyy väärin raitiovaunukaistalla olevia autoja sekä oikeaoppisesti kääntyviä siltä ainoalta autokaistalta. Siinä torvet ja "torvet" raikaavat. Huomioni tein varsin lyhyessä ajassa, muutamassa valokierrossa eilen puoliltapäivin. Joka kerralla autoja oli myös ratikkakaistalla. Eivätkä kyseessä voi olla asiaan vihkiytymättömät laivaturistit, sillä laivoillehan ajetaan suoraan, eikä tarvi ryhtyä törttöilemään. Tapa näyttää olevan ilmeisesti paikallisilla, jotka saavat väärällä menettelytavalla hieman nopeutettua risteyksestä poistumistaan, tosin kolarivaara on tarjolla.

----------


## ess

Väittäisin että Mäkelänkadulla puiden välistä eteen tulevat autot ovat noista tapauksista ne kaikkein vaarallisimmat.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla mikä käsitys rv-kuljettajilla on kyseisen kaistan väärinkäytön yleisyydestä. Olettaisin että suurempi ongelma on viereiseltä autokaistalta rv-kaistalle työntyvät bussien ja rekkojen sivupeilit.


Tuo on onneksi niitä harvoja paikkoja Helsingissä, missä raitiovaunukaista on oikeasti riittävän leveä. Kiskon ajoreunasta sulkuviivan ulkoreunaan on nimittäin 120 cm matkaa (mittasin viime kesänä tuon).

----------


## Compact

Helsingissä on koko joukko sellaisia paikkoja, joissa raitiotierata (asvaltoitu ja autoajokelpoinen) sekä tavanomainen autokaista yhdistyvät Y:mäisesti yhdeksi päällekkäiseksi kulkuväyläksi. Kumman kaista katsotaan silloin jatkuvaksi ja kumpi tulee sivusta?

Aiemmin olen pitänyt raitiotietä aina pääsuuntana, mutta näissä kirjoituksissa on ollut hieman toisenlaisiakin ajatuksia. (Esimerkki olisi Siltasaaressa, jota on täydennetty vielä varoitusvaloilla).

----------


## risukasa

Noissa paikoissa on ihan tapauskohtaista, kumpi väistää. Varsapuistikon pysäkiltä keskustaan päin on RV:lla etuajo-oikeus, Etelärannassa Eteläisen makasiinikadun risteyksestä etelään on ollut pitkään RV:n etuajo-oikeus mutta se on hiljattain käännetty toisin päin kaistamaalauksilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Etelärannassa Eteläisen makasiinikadun risteyksestä etelään on ollut pitkään RV:n etuajo-oikeus mutta se on hiljattain käännetty toisin päin kaistamaalauksilla.


Siis täh? Näinkö raitioliikennettä sujuvoitetaan Helsingissä?

Kenenköhän päätöksellä tämä on tehty?




> Aiemmin olen pitänyt raitiotietä aina pääsuuntana, mutta näissä kirjoituksissa on ollut hieman toisenlaisiakin ajatuksia. (Esimerkki olisi Siltasaaressa, jota on täydennetty vielä varoitusvaloilla).


Katselin lauantaina tätä kohtaa, ja kun paikalla ei ole oikeastaan mitään kaistamaalauksiakaan, niin olisin taipuvainen tulkitsemaan, että ratikka siirtyy autoliikenteen kaistalle ja on siis väistämisvelvollinen. Ratikan sivuttaissiirtymä kuitenkin on huomattavasti suurempi tuossa kohtaa. Mutta ratikasta varoittava liikennemerkki ja vilkkuvalot tietysti antavat autoilijoille hiukan toisenlaista signaalia, ja hyvä niin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis täh? Näinkö raitioliikennettä sujuvoitetaan Helsingissä?


Sinänsähän tuo ei ole ongelma, jos liikennevalot vain on ohjelmoitu oikein eli että raitiovaunu päästetään vähän ennen autokaistan vihreätä.

----------


## NS

> Sinänsähän tuo ei ole ongelma, jos liikennevalot vain on ohjelmoitu oikein eli että raitiovaunu päästetään vähän ennen autokaistan vihreätä.


Mutta kun niitä autoja tulee alas Etelärantaan myös Eteläiseltä Makasiinikadulta nuolivihreällä, jolloin ne tulevat kaistojen yhtymispaikkaan samanaikaisesti raitiovaunun kanssa.

----------


## risukasa

> Sinänsähän tuo ei ole ongelma, jos liikennevalot vain on ohjelmoitu oikein eli että raitiovaunu päästetään vähän ennen autokaistan vihreätä.


Vaunun lastaus saattaa valmistua missä tahansa vaiheessa valokiertoa, tuossa paikassa ei ole valoissa mitään etuuksia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaunun lastaus saattaa valmistua missä tahansa vaiheessa valokiertoa, tuossa paikassa ei ole valoissa mitään etuuksia.


Ja juuri siksi väistämisvelvollisuuskin lienee muutettu: jos autoilijat lähtevät risteyksestä vihreällä, ne voivat helposti havainnoida samaan aikaan lähtevän raitiovaunun, mutta kesken vihreän valon lähtevä vaunu voi tulla yllätyksenä kaistanvaihtotilanteessa. Siksi lienee turvallisempaa, että raitiovaunu väistää. Ei toki optimaalinen järjestely sinänsä, kun raitiovaunusta voisi varoittaakin valoin, mutta ilman valoja ehkä parempi.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mutta pointti tuli selväksi: jokerivalolla ei ole merkitystä


Pienenä tarkennuksena, ratikathan käyttävät pääsääntöisesti ns. palokuntavaloja, joissa on vilkkuva punainen. Kiinteäpunaista jokerivaloa ratikat hyödyntävät vain Simonmäen päällä. Itse asiaan tällä ei välttämättä ole suurta merkitystä, tosin jokerivalothan taisi olla käytössä jollain poikkeusluvalla. Palokuntavalot ja niiden hyödyntäminen raitioliikenteessä taas löytyvät suoraan lain asetuksista. 




> Mutta toisaalta minä olen bussista Tukholmankadulla useinkin havainnoinut ratikkakaistalla poikittain olevia vasemmalle kääntyviä autoja. Ja siinä ne kaistat ovat jopa korotetut!


Tukholmankadulta vasemmalle Topeliuksenkadulle kääntyvät autoilijat saisivat käyttää myös itse ratikkakaistaa, koska Haartmaninkadun ja Topeliuksenkadun välillä kaistaa ei ole merkitty millään liikennemerkillä pelkästään raitiovaunujen käyttöön eikä pelkkä kivikorotus (ilman valkoista sulkuviivaa) kiellä kiskoille siirtymistä. Tällaista näkee tapahtuvan kuitenkin ani harvoin, joten ehkäpä siinä syy miksi tässä kohtaa Tukholmankatua raitiovaunukaistan merkkiä ei ole asennettu.  





> Vaunun lastaus saattaa valmistua missä tahansa vaiheessa valokiertoa, tuossa paikassa ei ole valoissa mitään etuuksia.


Eteläisen makasiinikadun risteyksestä on ruuhka-aikoina etuisuus (ilman lediä), joka pitää valoa raitiovaunuille pidempään sekä antaa myös välivalon. Myös Kauppatorin pysäkiltä kohti Etelärantaa on aamuruuhkassa tällainen leditön etuisuus, joka pidentää huomattavasti tavallisesti varsin lyhyttä ratikoiden nuolivaloa. 

Etelärannan alueella on minua jo pitkään ärsyttänyt kauppahallin sivustan kaistajärjestelyt. Kohti Kauppatoria menevä, asianmukaisella liikennemerkillä varustettu raitiovaunukaista ei ole käytännössä erotettu autokaistoista mitenkään. Ei ole korotusta, sulkuviivaa eikä edes "kivetettyä viivaa". Mitenkään järkevästi ei voi sanoa, missä kulkee kaistojen raja. Eipä siis ihme, että paikka on täynnä liian lähellä kiskoja seisovia autoja kun esim. laivapoka purkautuu. 

Mielenkiintoisia kaistamaalauksia on kesän mittaan tehty myös Caloniuksenkadulle Runeberginkadun risteykseen. Risteykseen olisi saatu ihan fiksusti kolme ryhmityskaistaa, kaksi autoille ja yksi raitiovaunuille, mutta jostain ihmeen syystä viivat on vedetty jollain juopuneen metodilla ja raitiovaunukaistan pituudeksi jää noin viisi metriä. Sehän paljon hyödyttääkin, kun mahdollisuus olisi ollut 50 metriin. Autojonon perästä ratikka harvoin ehtii vihreällä, varsinkin kun kyseisestä risteyksestä poistettiin pari vuotta takaperin varsin hyvin toimineet raitiovaunujen liikennevaloetuisuudet. Joku mainitsi muistaakseni, että risteyksessä kokeiltaisiin aikataulun mukaan annettavia etuisuuksia, mutta tämä ei pidä paikkaansa. Risteyksessä ei anneta mitään etuisuuksia, oli etuajassa tai myöhässä kuinka paljon tahansa. Toistaiseksi ainoa aikataulun mukainen etuisuus, jonka tiedän, on Mannerheimintiellä Cygnaeuksenkadun risteyksessä.

----------


## Samppa

> Tukholmankadulta vasemmalle Topeliuksenkadulle kääntyvät autoilijat saisivat käyttää myös itse ratikkakaistaa, koska Haartmaninkadun ja Topeliuksenkadun välillä kaistaa ei ole merkitty millään liikennemerkillä pelkästään raitiovaunujen käyttöön eikä pelkkä kivikorotus (ilman valkoista sulkuviivaa) kiellä kiskoille siirtymistä.


2 § Määritelmiä: Tieliikennelainsäädännössä tarkoitetaan:
14) _raitiotiellä_ yksinomaan raitiovaunuliikenteelle tarkoitettua tien osaa tai erillistä tietä; (7.5.1997/414) 

Minä tulkitsen tuota kyllä niin, että jos raitiovaunukiskot on rakenteellisesti (vaikkapa kivikorotuksella) erotettu ajoradasta, niin silloin ajoneuvoilla ei ole sinne asiaa.

----------


## heka

Paljon on näemmä huonoja ratkaisuja ratikkaliikenteen kannalta. Ratikkaliikenteen sujuvuutta heikennetäänkin näköjään jatkuvasti, vaikka tavoitteet toisenlaiset ovatkin. En haluaisi uskoa, että virkamiehiltä puuttuu tahto - taito onkin sitten eri asia. Lisäksi muu liikenne antoi 80- ja ehkä vielä 90-luvullakin tietä ratikoille, vaikka väistämisvelvollisuutta ei olisi ollutkaan. No, eiväthän autot enää mitään muutakaan kunnioita.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> 2 § Määritelmiä: Tieliikennelainsäädännössä tarkoitetaan:
> 14) _raitiotiellä_ yksinomaan raitiovaunuliikenteelle tarkoitettua tien osaa tai erillistä tietä; (7.5.1997/414) 
> 
> Minä tulkitsen tuota kyllä niin, että jos raitiovaunukiskot on rakenteellisesti (vaikkapa kivikorotuksella) erotettu ajoradasta, niin silloin ajoneuvoilla ei ole sinne asiaa.


Samantapainen johtopäätös on tehty myös Saksan raitiotiesäännössä BOStrabissa, jonka § 16 määrittellään erotettu rata (Besondere Bahnkörper) käsite seuraavasti:

(6) Besondere Bahnkörper liegen im Verkehrsraum öffentlicher Straßen, sind jedoch vom
übrigen Verkehr durch Bordsteine, Leitplanken, Hecken, Baumreihen oder andere ortsfeste
Hindernisse getrennt.

Josta oma käännökseni suomeksi:

(6) Erotetut rataosuudet sijaitsevat samassa tilassa muun liikenteen kanssa, mutta ovat erotetut siitä reunakivillä, kaiteella, pensasaidalla tai puurivillä tai vastaavalla kiinteällä esteellä.

Erotettu rata eroaa katuradasta mm. siten että sillä saadaan liikennöidä (l. määritellä korkeampi nopeusrajoitus) kuin viereisellä ajokaistalla kulkevalla liikenteellä.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Katselin lauantaina tätä kohtaa, ja kun paikalla ei ole oikeastaan mitään kaistamaalauksiakaan, niin olisin taipuvainen tulkitsemaan, että ratikka siirtyy autoliikenteen kaistalle ja on siis väistämisvelvollinen.


Siltasaarenkadun, Pitkänsillan ja Unioninkadun kaistamaalaukset on nyt päivitetty, vanhat sulkuviivat olivatkin jo täysin kuluneet. Samalla on tehty uusia viivoituksia, joilla korostetaan raitiovaunun väistämisvelvollisuutta. Hakaniemestä lähdettäessä vaunu tulee nyt Siltasaarenkadun autokaistalle katkoviivan takaa, mikä vahvistaa ratikan tulevan autoilijoiden kaistalle. Unioninkadun päässä tilanne on varsin erikoinen. Ratikka tulee autokaistalle keltaisen tuplasulkuviivan takaa, joten kolarin sattuessa on vaikea väittää autoilijaa syylliseksi.

----------


## Knightrider

> Ratikka tulee autokaistalle keltaisen tuplasulkuviivan takaa, joten kolarin sattuessa on vaikea väittää autoilijaa syylliseksi.


Tästä joku keskustassa käyvä voisi napata vaikka kännykkäkuvan foorumilaisten iloksi.

----------


## heka

> Unioninkadun päässä tilanne on varsin erikoinen. Ratikka tulee autokaistalle keltaisen tuplasulkuviivan takaa, joten kolarin sattuessa on vaikea väittää autoilijaa syylliseksi.


 Onko tämä nyt tulkittava niin, että kaupunki huonontaa järjestelmällisesti raitiovaunujen liikennöintiedellytyksiä, vaikka viralliset tavoitteet ovat toisenlaiset?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onko tämä nyt tulkittava niin, että kaupunki huonontaa järjestelmällisesti raitiovaunujen liikennöintiedellytyksiä, vaikka viralliset tavoitteet ovat toisenlaiset?


Ainakin on tulkittava niin, että rakennusvirasto huonontaa. Meillä on liikaa toimijoita (HSL, HKL, KSV, HKR) ja varsinkin viime aikoina on tuntunut siltä, että kun KSV:ssä tietotaito lisääntyy ja suunnitelmat paranevat, niin HKR:n tapa toteuttaa niitä muuttuu aina vain oudommaksi.

----------


## Safka

> Tästä joku keskustassa käyvä voisi napata vaikka kännykkäkuvan foorumilaisten iloksi.


Turhaan sitä kalliita valokuvia ottamaan, kun googlemapistakin löytyy parin vuoden takaista faktaa sulkuviivoista.

Ei asia siis raitioteiden kannalta aivan äskettäin ole huonontunut, vaan viivat ovat olleet siellä jo jonkin aikaa.

Nyt voidaan nostaa esille ikiaikainen kysymys, ovatko useimmat raitiovaununkuljettajat paatuneita rikollisia, kun päivittäin noiden viivain yli ajavat.

----------


## Samppa

> Nyt voidaan nostaa esille ikiaikainen kysymys, ovatko useimmat raitiovaununkuljettajat paatuneita rikollisia, kun päivittäin noiden viivain yli ajavat.


Eivät ole paatuneita rikollisia: Tieliikenneasetus 34 § (21.2.1992/163) Ajoneuvo ei saa ylittää ajosuunnalleen tarkoitettua sulkuviivaa eikä ajaa sen päällä. 
Raitiovaunu siis saa ylittää sulkuviivan.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Eivät ole paatuneita rikollisia: Tieliikenneasetus 34 § (21.2.1992/163) Ajoneuvo ei saa ylittää ajosuunnalleen tarkoitettua sulkuviivaa eikä ajaa sen päällä. 
> Raitiovaunu siis saa ylittää sulkuviivan.


Mutta eikös raitiovaunun kuljettajan soveltuvin osin pitänyt noudattaa ajoneuvon kuljettajia koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14 §:stä muuta johdu? Mainitsemasi tieliikenneasetus on annettu tieliikennelain (267/81) nojalla, joten olettaa sopii että myös sen pykälät koskevat  raitiovaununkuljettajia. Muutenhan esimerkiksi nopeusrajoitusta tai väistämisvelvollisuutta (kärkikolmio) osoittavat liikennemerkit eivät koskisi raitiovaunuja, koska tieliikenneasetuksessa sanotaan niiden koskevan vain ajoneuvoja.

----------


## Samppa

> Mutta eikös raitiovaunun kuljettajan soveltuvin osin pitänyt noudattaa ajoneuvon kuljettajia koskevia säännöksiä, jollei 14 §:stä muuta johdu?


Nimenomaan, *soveltuvin osin*. Miten raitiovaununkuljettaja voi soveltaa, ettei aja sulkuviivan yli, jos kiskot viivan yli vievät?

----------


## risukasa

> Nimenomaan, *soveltuvin osin*. Miten raitiovaununkuljettaja voi soveltaa, ettei aja sulkuviivan yli, jos kiskot viivan yli vievät?


Pysähtymällä tietenkin. Näinhän kaikkien muidenkin lain ja liikennesuunnittelun riippakivien kanssa yritetään pärjätä, tinkimällä palvelusta.

----------


## Ketorin

Viime syksynä edeskunta hyväksyi 2020 voimaan astuvan tieliikennelain.

https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2018/20180729

Sanotaan ykskantaan:



> Raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku, ellei tässä laissa toisin säädetä.


Nähdäkseni tätä ei kumota missään muualla kuin kohdassa:



> Suojatietä lähestyvällä raitiovaunulla on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että sen voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä. Jalankulkijalle, joka on suojatiellä tai valmistautuu menemään sille, on annettava esteetön kulku.


Eli, ongelma ratkaistu? Vielä erikseen mainitaan:



> Lähestyttäessä ajoneuvolla pysäytettyä koulukuljetus- tai päivähoitokuljetusautoa, linja-autoa, *raitiovaunua* taikka lasta, vanhusta, eri tavoin vammaista ihmistä tai muuta henkilöä, jolla on ilmeisiä vaikeuksia selviytyä turvallisesti liikenteessä, on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta.


Seuraavaa voinee soveltaa tuossa yllä mainittuihin sulkuviivoihin:



> Raitiovaunua saa kuljettaa kiskoilla niiden sijainnista riippumatta. Muun liikenteen kanssa yhteisellä ajokaistalla raitiovaunua on kuljetettava kaistan mukaiseen ajosuuntaan. Raitiovaunua saa peruuttaa tai kuljettaa muuta liikennettä vastaan vain, jos erityiset olosuhteet sitä vaativat ja se ei vaaranna turvallisuutta eikä haittaa tarpeettomasti muuta liikennettä.


Vanhaa pykälää 47 ei ole, vaan lainsäätäjä on pirskottanu lakiin "ajoneuvo tai raitiovaunu":ja kaikkiin kuviteltavissa oleviin paikkoihin:



> Ajoneuvo ja raitiovaunu on kuormattava siten, ettei kuorma voi vaarantaa henkilöä, vahingoittaa omaisuutta, laahata maata, pudota tielle, pölytä häiritsevästi tai aiheuttaa muuta siihen verrattavaa haittaa eikä synnyttää tarpeetonta melua.


Ihan varmuuden vuoksi?

Lisäksi vielä huomasin:



> Raitiovaunusta tai linja-autosta poistuvalle taikka siihen nousevalle matkustajalle on annettava esteetön kulku sivuutettaessa ajoneuvolla raitiovaunu tai linja-auto oikealta pysäkin kohdalla.


Tehdäänkö näin enää missään päin Suomea, siis että noustaisiin (linja)vaunuun ajoradan yli? Viimeinen paikka helsingissähän oli Bulevardilla ei edes kovin kauaan sitten.

----------


## Samppa

> Viime syksynä edeskunta hyväksyi 2020 voimaan astuvan tieliikennelain.
> 
> https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2018/20180729
> 
> Lisäksi vielä huomasin:
> 
> Raitiovaunusta tai linja-autosta poistuvalle taikka siihen nousevalle matkustajalle on annettava esteetön kulku sivuutettaessa ajoneuvolla raitiovaunu tai linja-auto oikealta pysäkin kohdalla.
> 
> Tehdäänkö näin enää missään päin Suomea, siis että noustaisiin (linja)vaunuun ajoradan yli? Viimeinen paikka helsingissähän oli Bulevardilla ei edes kovin kauaan sitten.


Käytännössä tällä hetkellä tuo tarkoittaa sitä, että polkupyörällä pitää väistää raitiovaunuun tai linja-autoon nousevia tai niistä poistuvia matkustajia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Lisäksi vielä huomasin: "Raitiovaunusta tai linja-autosta poistuvalle taikka siihen nousevalle matkustajalle on annettava esteetön kulku sivuutettaessa ajoneuvolla raitiovaunu tai linja-auto oikealta pysäkin kohdalla."
> 
> Tehdäänkö näin enää missään päin Suomea, siis että noustaisiin (linja)vaunuun ajoradan yli? Viimeinen paikka helsingissähän oli Bulevardilla ei edes kovin kauaan sitten.


Pykälä on kuitenkin hyvä olla olemassa. Esimerkiksi voi tulla poikkeustilanteita, jolloin on tarpeen sijoittaa väliaikaisesti pysäkki, jolla matkustajien pitää kulkea ajoradan yli.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tehdäänkö näin enää missään päin Suomea, siis että noustaisiin (linja)vaunuun ajoradan yli? Viimeinen paikka helsingissähän oli Bulevardilla ei edes kovin kauaan sitten.


Eikös Ruusulankadulla ole tuollainen raitiovaunupysäkki vielä? Se ei toki ole kovin ahkerassa käytössä.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tänään 16.1.2019 olin jäänyt pois bussista linjalla 43 ja olin ylittämässä suojatietä seuraavassa etelän suuntaisessa olevalla suojatiellä. Valot vaihtuivat minulle vihreäksi. En ollut lähtenyt edes heti liikkeelle ja 3:n raitiovaunu ajoi selkeästi punaisia päin edestäni. Tai ratikalla on se S-valo, mikä edellyttää pysähtymään. Jos olisin kävellyt vähän nopesmmin olisi jäänyt vaunun alle. Onko ratikkakuskeille opastettu valojen merkitystä lainkaan. Töölön tullin pysäkeillä olen aiemminkin nähnyt vastaavaa toimintaa.

----------


## EVhki

> Tänään 16.1.2019 olin jäänyt pois bussista linjalla 43 ja olin ylittämässä suojatietä seuraavassa etelän suuntaisessa olevalla suojatiellä. Valot vaihtuivat minulle vihreäksi. En ollut lähtenyt edes heti liikkeelle ja 3:n raitiovaunu ajoi selkeästi punaisia päin edestäni. Tai ratikalla on se S-valo, mikä edellyttää pysähtymään. Jos olisin kävellyt vähän nopesmmin olisi jäänyt vaunun alle. Onko ratikkakuskeille opastettu valojen merkitystä lainkaan. Töölön tullin pysäkeillä olen aiemminkin nähnyt vastaavaa toimintaa.


Tässä joku päivä Sörnäisissä näin saman. Kuljettaja ei pysäkillä enää hetkeen ollut päästänyt matkustajia sisään ja lähti yhtäkkiä "punaisia" päin pohjoiseen.

----------


## tohpeeri

Olen todennut, että kun raitiovaunu kääntyy liikennevaloristeyksissä ja noudattaa nuolivaloa niin varsin usein suoraan kulkeville jalankulkijoille ehtii syttyä vihreä ennen  kuin vaunu on ehtinyt risteyksen yli. Hyvänä esimerkkinä Manskun ja Kaivokadun kulma. Tämä korjaantuisi valoja rukkaamalla.

----------


## citybus

Liikennevalojen noudattamattomuus on raitiovaunuilla valitettavan yleistä. Viimeksi toissapäivänä raitiovaunu linjalla 8 paahtoi komeasti päin punaista Haukilahdenkadun ja Hämeentien valoista, itse seisoin liikennevaloissa ensimmäisenä. Ei näet tullut hiljaiseen aikaan ketään Haukilahdenkadulta ja suojatien ylittäjätkin olivat vasta autokaistoja ylittämässä.

Useammin kuin kerran kuluneen talven aikana olen nähnyt Paavalin kirkolla vaunut lipuvan Paavalin kirkon kohdalla olevan suojatien yli vasten S-valoa odottelemaan Sturenkadun risteykseen. Kaipa siinä ne pari sekuntia voittaa.

Tuo punaista päin ajaminen tallentui vielä autossa olevaan dash camiin, mutta enpä jaksa leikkiä poliisia tai synnyttää klikkiotsikoita.

Toivoisi vaan, että nämä punaisia päin ajavat - sanottakoon heitä miksi tahansa - ymmärtäisivät olevansa valtavan raskasta ajoneuvoa kuljettavia ammattikuljettajia.

----------


## sane

> Liikennevalojen noudattamattomuus on raitiovaunuilla valitettavan yleistä. Viimeksi toissapäivänä raitiovaunu linjalla 8 paahtoi komeasti päin punaista Haukilahdenkadun ja Hämeentien valoista, itse seisoin liikennevaloissa ensimmäisenä. Ei näet tullut hiljaiseen aikaan ketään Haukilahdenkadulta ja suojatien ylittäjätkin olivat vasta autokaistoja ylittämässä.
> 
> Useammin kuin kerran kuluneen talven aikana olen nähnyt Paavalin kirkolla vaunut lipuvan Paavalin kirkon kohdalla olevan suojatien yli vasten S-valoa odottelemaan Sturenkadun risteykseen. Kaipa siinä ne pari sekuntia voittaa.
> 
> Tuo punaista päin ajaminen tallentui vielä autossa olevaan dash camiin, mutta enpä jaksa leikkiä poliisia tai synnyttää klikkiotsikoita.
> 
> Toivoisi vaan, että nämä punaisia päin ajavat - sanottakoon heitä miksi tahansa - ymmärtäisivät olevansa valtavan raskasta ajoneuvoa kuljettavia ammattikuljettajia.


Näkeehän näitä suhteellisen usein, suhteessa kuitenkin mielestäni huomattavasti vähemmän, kuin ammattiautoilijoilla (erityisesti taksit ja bussit).
Voisin kuvitella ratikoiden kannalta onnettomasti toimivien liikennevalo-ohjauksen kannustavan ratikoilla punaisia päin ajamiseen. Ei tämä silti toki hyväksyttävää ole.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Näkeehän näitä suhteellisen usein, suhteessa kuitenkin mielestäni huomattavasti vähemmän, kuin ammattiautoilijoilla (erityisesti taksit ja bussit).
> Voisin kuvitella ratikoiden kannalta onnettomasti toimivien liikennevalo-ohjauksen kannustavan ratikoilla punaisia päin ajamiseen. Ei tämä silti toki hyväksyttävää ole.


Tuossa minun tapauksessakin ratikka joutui kuitenkin pysähtymään seuraaviin valoihin Topeliuksenkadun risteyksessä. Ajansäästöstä ei ollut kyse.

----------


## citybus

Kyllä minuakin bussinkuljettaja-aikoinani korpesivat toisinaan huonosti "toimivat" liikennevalot. Etenkin viikonloppuisin, kun risteysten yhteenkytkennät ja ajoitukset sun muut toimivat eri tavalla kuin normiarkena. Mutta enpä kertaakaan ole ajanut päin punaista siksi, että valot toimivat "huonosti". Kyllähän pk-seudulla liikennevalosuunnittelu toisinaan on mitä on, mutta se ei oikeuta ottamaan oikeutta omiin käsiinsä.

Raitiovaunu itsessään on vielä pahimmillaan sellainen mankeli, että se päin punaista ajaminen voikin sitten käydä kuljettajalle melkoisen kalliiksi, jos henkilövahinkoja tulee.

----------


## zige94

> Näkeehän näitä suhteellisen usein, suhteessa kuitenkin mielestäni huomattavasti vähemmän, kuin ammattiautoilijoilla (erityisesti taksit ja bussit).
> Voisin kuvitella ratikoiden kannalta onnettomasti toimivien liikennevalo-ohjauksen kannustavan ratikoilla punaisia päin ajamiseen. Ei tämä silti toki hyväksyttävää ole.


Busseilla tapahtuu jonkun verran sitä "vanhoilla" keltasilla ajamista niin että auto on jo vauhdissa. Linja-autolla ei pysähdytä niin nopeasti ja voimakkaasti kuin vaikka henkilöautolla, jolloin linja-autolla saattaa mennä herkemmin vanhoilla keltasilla, etenkin jos tilannenopeus eli risteystä lähestyttäessä on ollut väärä. Itse olen kuitenkin ratikoiden harrastavan selvästi räikeämpää menoa, kuten paikaltaan lähdetään punaisia päin liikkeelle. Tai kuten usein näen Mannerheimintieltä Runeberginkadulla käännyttäessä: ratikka on vielä paikallaan ja kääntyvien valo ehtii vaihtua punaiselle ja vasta sen jälkeen ratikka lähteekin jo liikkeelle.

Noh, osa syy voi olla sanen mainitsema onnettomat liikennevalo-ohjaukset, mutta ei se selkeästi punaisia päin ajaminen ole hyväksyttävää silti. Ymmärrän samanlaisen tilanteen kuin linja-autoilla eli valo vaihtuu yhtäkkiä ja joko ei ehtisi jarruttamaan enään tai ehtisi, mutta olisi turhan voimakas jarrutus matkustajia ajatellen ja sitten mennään vanhoilla läpi.

Kuinka yleistä on muuten ratikkakuskien saamat sakot punaisia päin ajamisesta? Linja-autonkuljettajiahan tehovalvotaankin silloin tällöin ja oon kuullut kuljettajien niistä sakkojakin välillä saavan, mutta miten ratikkakuskit?

----------


## moxu

Raitiovaunu tuntuu olevan paradoksi. Sen pitäisi olla kiskokulkuneuvona etuajo-oikeutettu kaikissa tilanteissa, mutta käytännössä se väistää kaikkea, eikä pysty edes kiihdyttämään vauhtiaan, kun on olemassa riski, että pitää taas seuraavassa risteyksessä jarruttaa.
Näin siis Helsingissä. Mallia paremmasta ei tarvitsisi hakea kauempaa kuin Tallinnasta tai Tukholmasta, joissa muu liikenne kunnioittaa raitiovaunuja.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Useammin kuin kerran kuluneen talven aikana olen nähnyt Paavalin kirkolla vaunut lipuvan Paavalin kirkon kohdalla olevan suojatien yli vasten S-valoa odottelemaan Sturenkadun risteykseen. Kaipa siinä ne pari sekuntia voittaa.


Siinä suojatien kohdalla on raitiovaunulle oma valo, joka yleensä vaihtuu nuolelle ennen autokaistojen vihreää. Sitä ei ole helppo havaita ensimmäisestä autosta, koska sijaitsee pääopastintolpan ylimpänä. Siksi vaunut lipuvat Sturenkadun risteykseen, jossa oleva raitiovaunun valo-opastin ohjaa taas itse risteystä. Eli jos katsot etäällä olevan opastimen olevan S:llä vaunun ajaessa suojatien yli, ei se ohjaa suojatien ylitystä. 

Liikennevalo-opastimia täytyy tietenkin noudattaa, mutta kommenttina sanon, ettei rautapyörillä kulkeva raskas raitiovaunu pysähdy viidenkympin nopeudesta punaiseksi vaihtuvaan valoon samalla tavalla kuin henkilö-auto. Voi olla turvallisempaa ja matkustajaystävällisempää ajaa läpi kuin tehdä erittäin voimakas jarrutus valotolpalle viimeisen 20 metrin matkalla. Kuljettajan pitää toki arvioida, että tämän voi tehdä aiheuttamatta erityistä vaaraa. Esimerkiksi aiemmin kuvaillussa Haukilahdenkadun risteyksen tapauksessa vaikutti jo selostuksen perusteella, että mitään riskiä ei ollut. Tietenkin sivistyneissä raitiotiekaupungeissa valo-ohjaus on sen verran fiksua, ettei valot vaihdu ratikan keulan edestä punaiselle.

----------


## citybus

> Siinä suojatien kohdalla on raitiovaunulle oma valo, joka yleensä vaihtuu nuolelle ennen autokaistojen vihreää. Sitä ei ole helppo havaita ensimmäisestä autosta, koska sijaitsee pääopastintolpan ylimpänä. Siksi vaunut lipuvat Sturenkadun risteykseen, jossa oleva raitiovaunun valo-opastin ohjaa taas itse risteystä. Eli jos katsot etäällä olevan opastimen olevan S:llä vaunun ajaessa suojatien yli, ei se ohjaa suojatien ylitystä. 
> 
> Liikennevalo-opastimia täytyy tietenkin noudattaa, mutta kommenttina sanon, ettei rautapyörillä kulkeva raskas raitiovaunu pysähdy viidenkympin nopeudesta punaiseksi vaihtuvaan valoon samalla tavalla kuin henkilö-auto. Voi olla turvallisempaa ja matkustajaystävällisempää ajaa läpi kuin tehdä erittäin voimakas jarrutus valotolpalle viimeisen 20 metrin matkalla. Kuljettajan pitää toki arvioida, että tämän voi tehdä aiheuttamatta erityistä vaaraa. Esimerkiksi aiemmin kuvaillussa Haukilahdenkadun risteyksen tapauksessa vaikutti jo selostuksen perusteella, että mitään riskiä ei ollut. Tietenkin sivistyneissä raitiotiekaupungeissa valo-ohjaus on sen verran fiksua, ettei valot vaihdu ratikan keulan edestä punaiselle.


En väittäisi tällaista tapahtuneen, jos en näkisi, että päin S-opastinta on ajettu. Se, mistä minä puhun, liittyy omiin havaintoihini.

S-opastinta päin ei koskaan tule ajaa. Sitä vastoin toimiminen on törkeää liikenneturvallisuuden vaarantamista. Ammattikuljettaja ajaa niin, että hän pystyy pysäyttämään kuljettamansa ajoneuvon punaisiin valoihin. Kuljettajan arviointi ei liity tähän mitenkään, sillä päin punaista ei vaan kerta kaikkiaan ajeta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuljettajan arviointi ei liity tähän mitenkään, sillä päin punaista ei vaan kerta kaikkiaan ajeta.


Tuleeko Citybussille mieleen mitään sellaista tilannetta, jossa on parempi ajaa "punaista" eli ässää päin, kuin olla ajamatta?

----------


## citybus

> Tuleeko Citybussille mieleen mitään sellaista tilannetta, jossa on parempi ajaa "punaista" eli ässää päin, kuin olla ajamatta?


*Normaaliolosuhteissa* ei tule. Eikä pitäisi kenellekään muullekaan tulla. Esimerkiksi aikataulu tai mukavuus ei ole sellainen tilanne.

----------


## Ketorin

Tämä on pikkuinen tangentti, mutten koe asiaa langan arvoiseksi:

Mitenkä sitten, kun Asetus ajoneuvojen käytöstä tiellä määrittää ajoneuvon enimmäisleveydeksi 2,6 m ja Tampereen raitiovaunut ovat 2,65?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä on pikkuinen tangentti, mutten koe asiaa langan arvoiseksi:
> 
> Mitenkä sitten, kun Asetus ajoneuvojen käytöstä tiellä määrittää ajoneuvon enimmäisleveydeksi 2,6 m ja Tampereen raitiovaunut ovat 2,65?


Ratikka ei ole ajoneuvo.

Muistelen, että 2,65 m on Euroopassa (EU:ssa?) suurin sallittu katukelpoisen raitiovaunun leveys. USA:ssa on leveämpiäkin.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Tosiaan tieliikennelaissa, missä ajoneuvo määritellään, ei mainita raitiovaunua.

----------


## Samppa

> Tosiaan tieliikennelaissa, missä ajoneuvo määritellään, ei mainita raitiovaunua.


Ei mainita, pikemminkin suljetaan pois. "Ajoneuvo on maalla kulkemaan tarkoitettu laite, joka ei kulje kiskoilla"

----------

